# Cups 2014 NHL 7-round mock draft.



## DanStewart

*Cups 2014 NHL 7-round mock draft*.

Okay, it has been a few years since I last hosted on of these but they are always a lot of fun when everyone puts forth the time and effort. 

Participants must commit to checking mock daily to participate as we need to make sure this mock keeps running smoothly. I ask that everyone reads, understands and adheres to the below rules or please do not sign-up.

This mock will be a little different as trading will be kept to draft picks only and I will ask that everyone send me a proxy lists if you plan on being away for more than 24 hours at a time so we are sure to keep this rolling. 

*RULES*

*LIVE PICKS:* The selection window NOW remains open 24/7 with a 12-hour selection window for each pick.

*ORDER:* Mock order will be based on the reverse order of standings come the last game played on January 19 with the leading two eastern conference and two leading western conference teams slotted in the last four spots.

*TRADES:* EDIT - ALL TRADES MUST BE CAP COMPLIANT TO A 71 MILLION 14-15 TEAM CAP. Originally only draft picks, this years and future draft picks as well, were to be traded in this mock (as some times GM’s can get carried away tearing apart a team just to get more fantasy selections and ruin it for everyone) but after some lobbying from active GM's, we are enabling the trading of roster players with the strict rule that all rosters must come out after trades cap compliant to the projected 71 M cap ceiling for 2014-15. The reason being that many deals go down at the draft and we want this to be as realistic as possible. Use Cap Geek's projected rosters and cap hits as your source.

For GM's who miss their pick the selection will be made based on next available from NHL Central Scouting’s lists in an alternating fashion (3:1 ratio of three NA and then one European).

_Oh and as always please be kind and PM the next GM after you have made your selection._

*DRAFT START TIME: JAN. 27 @ 10 AM EST*

*The GM’s*
Anaheim Ducks - *SuperNintendoChalmrs*
Boston Bruins – *Kirk-NEHJ*
Buffalo Sabres - *Velociraptor* - _Has missed multiple picks already. Feel free to auto pick for him_
Calgary Flames - *ControlPuck*
Carolina Hurricanes – *Cheektowaga*
Chicago Blackhawks - *galchenyuktocollberg*
Colorado Avalanche - *Stud Muffin*
Columbus Blue Jackets - *rattpak87*
Dallas Stars - *Mr Momentum*
Detroit Red Wings - *Cup*
Edmonton Oilers – *Joey Moss*
Florida Panthers – *bsmith14*
Los Angeles Kings - *ManByng*
Minnesota Wild - *stayinalive*
Montreal Canadiens - *Kobe Armstrong*
Nashville Predators - *JM358*
New Jersey Devils - *PaulBissonnette* - _Has missed multiple picks already. Feel free to auto pick for him_
New York Islanders – *Mozesmadness*
New York Rangers – *Joey Bones*
Ottawa Senators – *puckguy11* - _Has missed two picks already. Feel free to auto pick for him_
Philadelphia Flyers - *dingbathero*
Phoenix Coyotes - *Sindiggy*
Pittsburgh Penguins - *rmartin65*
San Jose Sharks - *essence of phoenix*
St. Louis Blues – *Prussian_Blue*
Tampa Bay Lightning - *ResilientBeast*
Toronto Maple Leafs - *KeziaTML*
Vancouver Canucks – *Yandle Bars*
Washington Capitals - *Langway*
Winnipeg Jets – *Joe Hallenback*


NHL Central Scouting Mid-Term list.


----------



## DanStewart

*Round 1*
1. Buffalo Sabres – *C Sam Reinhart, Kootenay (WHL)*
2. Edmonton Oilers – *D Aaron Ekblad, Barrie (OHL)*
3. Calgary Flames – *C Michael Dal Colle, Oshawa (OHL)*
4. Florida Panthers – *C Sam Bennett, Kingston (OHL)* 
5. New York Islanders – *C Jake Virtanen, Calgary (WHL)*
6. Winnipeg Jets – *C Leon Draisaitl, Prince Albert (WHL)* 
7. Nashville Predators – *C William Nylander, Sodertalje (Allsvenskan)*
8. Carolina Hurricanes – *LW Brendan Perlini, Niagara (OHL)*
9. Dallas Stars – *D Haydn Fleury, Red Deer (WHL)*
10. Forfeited NJ Pick – No Selection
11. Anaheim Ducks (Ottawa Senators) – *LW Nikolaj Ehlers, Halifax (QMJHL)*
12. Washington Capitals – *C Jared McCann, Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)*
13. Buffalo Sabres (Detroit Red Wings) – *RW Kasperi Kapanen, KalPa (SM-Liiga)*
14. Columbus Blue Jackets – *LW Ivan Barbashev, Moncton (QMJHL)*
15. Toronto Maple leafs – *LW Nick Ritchie, Peterborough (OHL)*
16. Philadelphia Flyers – *D Roland McKeown, Kingston (OHL)*
17. Phoenix Coyotes – *C Robby Fabbri, Guelph (OHL)*
18. New York Rangers – *D Julius Honka, Swift Current (WHL)*
19. Tampa Bay Lightning (Minnesota Wild) – *RW Josh Ho-Sang, Windsor (OHL)*
20. Vancouver Canucks – *RW David Pastrnak, Sodertalje (Allsvenskan)*
21. Colorado Avalanche (Montreal Canadiens) – *C Jakub Vrana, Linkoping J20 (SuperElit)*
22. Minnesota Wild (Tampa Bay Lightning) – *D Brycen Martin, Swift Current (WHL)*
23. Chicago Blackhawks (Los Angeles Kings) – *LW Sonny Milano, USNTDP U18 (USHL)*
24. Colorado Avalanche – *RW Anton Karlsson, Frolunda J20 (SuperElit)*
25. San Jose Sharks – *RW Conner Bleackley, Red Deer (WHL)*
26. St. Louis Blues – *D Anthony DeAngelo, Sarnia (OHL)*
27. Boston Bruins – *RW Alex Tuch, USNTDP U18 (USHL)*
28. Detroit Red Wings (Chicago Blackhawks) – *C Dylan Larkin, USNTDP U18 (USHL)*
29. Pittsburgh Penguins – *C Adrian Kempe, Modo (SHL)*
30. Anaheim Ducks – *LW Kevin Fiala, HV71 (SHL)*

*Round 2*
31. Detroit Red Wings (Buffalo Sabres) – *C Nick Schmaltz, Green Bay (USHL)*
32. St. Louis Blues (Edmonton Oilers) – *RW Ryan MacInnis, Kitchener (OHL)*
33. Calgary Flames – *RW Nikita Scherbak, Saskatoon (WHL)*
34. Minnesota Wild (Florida Panthers) – *RW Nikolay Goldobin, Sarnia (OHL)*
35. New York Islanders – *LW Brendan Lemieux, Barrie (OHL)*
36. Florida Panthers (Winnipeg Jets) – *D Aaron Irving, Edmonton (WHL)*
37. Nashville Predators– *G Alex Nedelijkovic, Plymouth (OHL)*
38. Carolina Hurricanes – *RW Oskar Lindblom, Brynas J20 (SuperElit)*
39. Dallas Stars – *C Chase DeLeo, Portland (WHL)*
40. New Jersey Devils – *C Brayden Point, Moose Jaw (WHL)*
41. Ottawa Senators – *LW Arkhip Nekolenko, MHC Spartak (MHL)*
42. Washington Capitals – *G Thatcher Demko, Boston College (NCAA)*
43. Detroit Red Wings – *D Jack Dougherty, USNTDP U18 (USHL)*
44. Columbus Blue Jackets – *D Jack Glover, USNTDP U18 (USHL)*
45. Anaheim Ducks (Toronto Maple leafs) – *D Ryan Collins, USNTDP U18 (NTDP)*
46. Philadelphia Flyers – *C Eric Cornel, Peterborough (OHL)*
47. Phoenix Coyotes – *C John Quenneville, Brandon (WHL)*
48. New York Rangers – *RW Vladislav Kamenev, Stalnie Lisi Magnitogorsk (MHL)*
49. Buffalo Sabres (Minnesota Wild) – *D Aaron Haydon, Niagara (OHL)*
50. Vancouver Canucks – *D Markus Pettersson, Skelleftea J20 (SuperElit)*
51. Montreal Canadiens – *C Connor Chatham, Plymouth (OHL)*
52. Tampa Bay Lightning – *C/W Lucas Wallmark, Lulea (SHL)*
53. New York Islanders (Los Angeles Kings) – *C Shane Eiserman, Dubuque (USHL)*
54. Pittsburgh Penguins (Colorado Avalanche) – *C Clark Bishop, Cape Breton (QMJHL)*
55. San Jose Sharks – *D Alexis Vanier, Baie-Comeau (QMJHL)*
56. NY Rangers (St. Louis Blues) – *D Josh Jacobs, Indiana (USHL)*
57. Boston Bruins – *C Ryan Donato, Dexter School (USHS)*
58. Chicago Blackhawks – *LW Spencer Watson, Kingston (OHL)*
59. San Jose Sharks (Pittsburgh Penguins) – *LW Blake Clarke, Saginaw (OHL)*
60. Anaheim Ducks – *LW Rihards Bukarts, Brandon (WHL)*

*Round 3*
61. Detroit Red Wings (Buffalo Sabres) – *G Mason MacDonald, Charlottetown (QMJHL)*
62. New York Islanders (Edmonton Oilers) – *C Keegan Iverson, Portland (WHL)*
63. Calgary Flames – *D Alex Peters, Plymouth (OHL)*
64. Florida Panthers – *C Jayce Hawryluk, Brandon (WHL)*
65. St. Louis Blues (New York Islanders) – *G Ville Husso, HIFK (SM-Liiga)*
66. Winnipeg Jets – *C Reid Gardiner, Prince Albert (WHL)*
67. Nashville Predators – *RW Nicolas Aube-Kubel, Val-d’Or (QMJHL)*
68. Carolina Hurricanes – *G Kaapo Kahkonen, Blues U20 (Jr. A SM-liiga)*
69. Dallas Stars – *D Jacob Middleton, Ottawa (OHL)*
70. New Jersey Devils – *C Daniel Audette, Sherbrook (QMJHL)*
71. Ottawa Senators – *RW Vaclav Karacacek, Gatineau (QMJHL)*
72. Washington Capitals – *D John MacLeod, USNTDP U18 (USHL)*
73. Detroit Red Wings – *RW Nick Magyar, Kitchener (OHL)*
74. Columbus Blue Jackets – *LW Matt Mistele, Plymouth (OHL)*
75. Toronto Maple leafs – *G Edwin Minney, USNTDP U18 (USHL)*
76. Philadelphia Flyers – *D Adam Ollas Mattsson, Djurgarden J20 (SuperElit)*
77. Phoenix Coyotes – *C Tyson Baillie, Kelowna (WHL)*
78. Minnesota Wild (New York Rangers) – *LW Vladimir Tkachev, Moncton (QMJHL)*
79. Detroit Red Wings (Minnesota Wild) – *D Blake Siebenaler, Niagara (OHL)*
80. Vancouver Canucks – *LW Michael Bunting, Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)*
81. Los Angeles Kings (Montreal Canadiens) – *C Colby Cave, Swift Current (WHL)*
82. Dallas Stars (Tampa Bay Lightning) – *D Dysin Mayo, Edmonton (WHL)*
83. Los Angeles Kings – *RW Julien Nantel, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)*
84. Montreal Canadiens (Colorado Avalanche) – *D Sebastian Aho, Skelleftea J20 (SuperElit)*
85. San Jose Sharks – *G Julio Billia, Chicoutimi (QMJHL)*
86. St. Louis Blues – *RW Juho Lammiko, Assat U20 (Liiga Jr.)*
87. Boston Bruins – *D Ben Thomas, Calgary (WHL)*
88. Minnesota Wild (Chicago Blackhawks) – *D Julius Bergman, Frolunda J20 (SuperElit)*
89. Pittsburgh Penguins – *RW Jaden Lindo, Owen Sound (OHL)*
90. Anaheim Ducks – *D Nikita Tryamkin, Yekaterinburg (KHL)*

*Round 4*
91. Minnesota Wild (Buffalo Sabres) – *RW Ondrej Kase, KLH Chomutov (Czech)*
92. Chicago Blackhawks (Edmonton Oilers) – *LW Warren Foegele, St Andrews (CANHS)*
93. Toronto Maple Leafs (Calgary Flames) – *LW Alexis Pepin, Gatineau (QMJHL)*
94. Florida Panthers – *G Ilya Sorokin, Metallurg Novokuznetsk (KHL)*
95. Buffalo Sabres (New York Islanders) – *D Emil Johansson, HV71 J20 (SuperElit)*
96. Winnipeg Jets – *C Brett Pollock, Edmonton (WHL)*
97. Nashville Predators – *D Riley Stadel, Kelowna (WHL)*
98. Carolina Hurricanes – *LW Justin Kirkland, Kelowna (WHL)*
99. Boston Bruins (Dallas Stars) – *RW Beau Starrett, South Shore (USPHL)*
100. Winnipeg Jets (New Jersey Devils) – *RW Pavel Jenys, HC Kometa Brno (Czech)*
101. Ottawa Senators – *C Emil Aronsson, Blainville-Boisbriand (QMJHL)*
102. Washington Capitals – *C Shane Gersich, USNTDP U18 (NTDP)*
103. Montreal Canadiens (Detroit Red Wings) – *D Brandon Prophet, Saginaw (OHL)*
104. Columbus Blue Jackets – *RW Nikita Yazkov, Windsor (OHL)*
105. Minnesota Wild (Toronto Maple leafs) – *D Joe Hicketts, Victoria (WHL)*
106. Nashville Predators (Philadelphia Flyers) – *C Tanner MacMaster, Camrose (AJHL)*
107. Toronto Maple leafs (Phoenix Coyotes) – *D Nelson Nogier, Saskatoon (WHL)*
108. Los Angeles Kings (New York Rangers) – *C Jason Cotton, West Kelowna (BCHL)*
109. Columbus Blue Jackets (Minnesota Wild) – *D Lawrence Pilut, HV71 J20 (SuperElit)*
110. Carolina Hurricanes (Vancouver Canucks) – *LW Pavel Kraskovsky, Lokomotiv Yaroslavl (MHL)*
111. Montreal Canadiens – *D Kevin Laliberte, Charlottetown (QMJHL)*
112. St. Louis Blues (Tampa Bay Lightning) – *LW Alexander Sharov, CSKA (MHL)*
113. St. Louis Blues (Los Angeles Kings) – *D William Lagesson, Frolunda J20 (SuperElit)*
114. Calgary Flames (Colorado Avalanche) – *C Ryan Foss, Windsor (QMJHL)*
115. Edmonton Oilers (San Jose Sharks) – *LW Ryan Verbeek, Kingston (OHL)*
116. Nashville Predators (St. Louis Blues) – *LW Francis Perron, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)*
117. New York Rangers (Boston Bruins) – *C Anders Bjork, USNTDP U18 (USHL)*
118. Detroit Red Wings (Chicago Blackhawks) – *D Andreas Englund, Djurgarden J20 (SuperElit)*
119. Pittsburgh Penguins – *RW Hunter Smith, Oshawa (OHL)*
120. Washington Capitals (Anaheim Ducks) – *D Jake Walman, Toronto (OJHL)*

*Round 5*
121. Buffalo Sabres – *C Michael Amadio, North Bay (OHL)*
122. Edmonton Oilers – *G Jonas Johansson, Brynas J20 (SuperElit)*
123. St. Louis Blues (Calgary Flames) – *C Cameron Darcy, Cape Breton (QMJHL)*
124. Los Angeles Kings (Florida Panthers) – *D Ryan Rehill, Kamloops (WHL)*
125. St. Louis Blues (New York Islanders) – *D Luc Snuggerud, Eden Prairie (USHS)*
126. Winnipeg Jets – *RW James Winkler, Portland (USPHL)*
127. Nashville Predators – *D Nick Wolff, Eagan (USHS)* 
128. Buffalo Sabres (Carolina Hurricanes) – *RW Alex Schoenborn, Portland (WHL)* 
129. Dallas Stars – *RW Austin Poganski, Tri-City (USHL)*
130. New Jersey Devils – *D Brandon Hickey, Spruce Grove (AJHL)* 
131. Ottawa Senators – *D Dominik Masin, HC Slavia Praha U20 (Czech U20)*
132. Washington Capitals – *RW Darby Llewellyn, Kitchener (OHL)*
133. Detroit Red Wings – *D Olivier Leblanc, Saint John (QMJHL)*
134. Columbus Blue Jackets – *C Reid Duke, Lethbridge (WHL)*
135. Toronto Maple leafs – *C Maxim Letunov, Youngstown (USHL)*
136. Florida Panthers (Philadelphia Flyers) – *C Alexandre Goulet, Charlottetown (QMJHL)* 
137. Phoenix Coyotes – *D Brett Lernout, Swift Current (WHL)*
138. San Jose Sharks (New York Rangers) – *D Phil Baltisberger, Guelph (OHL)* 
139. Florida Panthers (Minnesota Wild) – *D Matt Murphy, Halifax (QMJHL)*
140. Vancouver Canucks – *G Chase Perry, Wenatchee (NAHL)*
141. Montreal Canadiens – *C Daniel Moynihan, Halifax (QMJHL)*
142. Tampa Bay Lightning – *D Yannick Rathgeb, Plymouth (OHL)*
143. St. Louis Blues (Los Angeles Kings) – *C Steven Spinner, Eden Prairie (USHS)*
144. New York Rangers (Colorado Avalanche) – *LW Daniel Muzito Bagenda, MODO J20 (SuperElit)*
145. Chicago Blackhawks (San Jose Sharks) – *LW Christian Dvorak, London (OHL)*
146. Tampa Bay Lightning (St. Louis Blues) – *D Andrei Mironov, Dynamo Moskva (KHL)*
147. New York Rangers (Boston Bruins) – *C Axel Holmstrom, Skelleftea J20 (SuperElit)*
148. Chicago Blackhawks – *D Josh Thrower, Calgary (WHL)* 
149. Pittsburgh Penguins – *D Neal Pionk, Sioux City (USHL)*
150. Pittsburgh Penguins (Anaheim Ducks) – *D Ryan Mantha, Sioux City (USHL)*

*Round 6*
151. Detroit Red Wings (Buffalo Sabres) – *C Tyler Sheehy, Waterloo (USHL)*
152. Edmonton Oilers – *C Mitch Slattery, Hill-Murray (USHS)*
153. Dallas Stars (Calgary Flames) – *D Vladislav Gavrikov, Lokomotiv Yaroslavl (MHL)*
154. New Jersey Devils (Florida Panthers) – *D Arvid Lundberg, Skelleftea (SHL)*
155. Los Angeles Kings (New York Islanders) – *LW Damian Bourne, Mississauga (OHL)*
156. Winnipeg Jets – *C Rourke Chartier, Kelowna (WHL)*
157. Nashville Predators – *D Mark Marin, Bars Kazan (MHL)*
158. St. Louis Blues (Carolina Hurricanes) – *D Josh Wesley, Plymouth (OHL)*
159. New York Rangers (Dallas Stars) – *G Elvis Merzlikins, Lugano, (NLA)*
160. New Jersey Devils – *D Kyle Jenkins, Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)*
161. Minnesota Wild (Ottawa Senators) – *G Igor Shestyorkin, MHC Spartak (MHL)*
162. Washington Capitals – *D Miles Gendron, Rivers (USHS)*
163. Montreal Canadiens (Detroit Red Wings) – *G Linus Soderstrom, Djurgarden J20 (SuperElit)*
164. Minnesota Wild (Columbus Blue Jackets) – *C Radel Fazleyev, Calgary (WHL)*
165. Toronto Maple leafs – *LW Pierre Engvall, Frolunda J20 (SuperElit)*
166. Minnesota Wild (Philadelphia Flyers) – *D Gavin Bayreuther, St Lawrence (ECAC)*
167. Phoenix Coyotes – *C Luke Philip, Kootenay (WHL)*
168. New York Rangers – *D Rinat Valiev, Kootenay (WHL)*
169. Minnesota Wild – *D Travis Sanheim, Calgary (WHL)*
170. Vancouver Canucks – *D Luke Ripley, Powel l River (BCHL)*
171. Montreal Canadiens – *D Matthew Berkovitz, Ashwaubenon (USHS)* 
172. Tampa Bay Lightning – *RW David Kampf, Chomutov (Czech)* 
173. Detroit Red Wings (Los Angeles Kings) – *LW Andrew Mangiapane, Barrie (OHL)*
174. Colorado Avalanche – *D Damir Sharipzyanov, Owen Sound (OHL)*
175. San Jose Sharks – *LW Joni Nikko, Lukko (Fin)*
176. St. Louis Blues – *C Jan Mandat, Victoriaville (QMJHL)*
177. Los Angeles Kings (Boston Bruins) – *LW Edgars Kulda, Edmonton (WHL)*
178. Florida Panthers (Chicago Blackhawks) – *D Brett Beauvais, Penticton (BCHL)*
179. Pittsburgh Penguins – *C Jake Evans, St. Michael's Buzzers (OJHL)*
180. Calgary Flames (Anaheim Ducks) – *RW Jack Ramsay, Penticton (BCHL)*

*Round 7*
181. Buffalo Sabres – *RW Kevin Labanc, Barrie (OHL)*
182. Edmonton Oilers – *G Ty Edmonds, Prince George (WHL)*
183. Calgary Flames – *D Mattias Norstebo, Brynas (SHL)*
184. New York Rangers (Florida Panthers) – *C Leon Bristedt, Linkoping J20 (SuperElit)* 
185. Los Angeles Kings (New York Islanders) – *D Kyle Wood, North Bay (OHL)*
186. Winnipeg Jets – *LW Brandon Baddock, Edmonton (WHL)*
187. Nashville Predators– *C Thomas Ebbing, Michigan State (NCAA)*
188. Carolina Hurricanes – *D Alexis Lintuniemi, Ottawa (OHL)*
189. Dallas Stars – *C Nicholas Jones, Sherwood Park (AJHL)*
190. Phoenix Coyotes (New Jersey Devils) – *LW August Gunnarsson, Farjestad J20 (SuperElit)*
191. Ottawa Senators – *LW Dylan Sadowy, Saginaw (OHL)*
192. Washington Capitals – *LW Dylan Malmquist, Edina (USHS)*
193. Detroit Red Wings – *D Kelly Summers, Carleton Place (CCHL)*
194. Columbus Blue Jackets – *D Filip Pyrochta, Liberec U20 (Czech Jr.) *
195. Toronto Maple leafs – *LW Richard Nejezchleb, Brandon (WHL)*
196. Philadelphia Flyers – *RW Alex Gillies, Salmon Arm (BCHL)* 
197. Phoenix Coyotes – *D Eetu Sopanen, Pelicans U20 (Jr. A SM-liiga)*
198. Minnesota Wild (New York Rangers) – *RW Viktor Arvidsson, Skelleftea (SHL)*
199. Minnesota Wild – *LW Ivan Nikolishin, Everett (WHL)* 
200. Vancouver Canucks – *G Coleman Vollrath, Victoria (WHL)*
201. Montreal Canadiens – *RW Alexander Falconer, Shattuck St. Mary's (USHS)*
202. Tampa Bay Lightning – *D Sergei Boikov, Drummondville (QMJHL)*
203. St. Louis Blues (Los Angeles Kings) – *C Kris Hodge, Shawinigan (QMJHL)*
204. Colorado Avalanche – *D Dexter Weber, Drummondville (QMJHL)*
205. Detroit Red Wings (San Jose Sharks) – *C Charley Graaskamp, Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)*
206. St. Louis Blues – *G Drew Vogler, Topeka (NAHL)*
207. New York Rangers (Boston Bruins) – *RW Nikita Jevpalovs, Blainville-Boisbriand (QMJHL)*
208. Chicago Blackhawks – *G Eetu Laurikainen, Swift Current (WHL)* 
209. Pittsburgh Penguins – *C Justin Gutierrez, Tri-City (WHL)
*210. Philadelphia Flyers (Anaheim Ducks) – *C Julien Pelletier, Cape Breton (QMJHL)*


----------



## DanStewart

Only trades involving 2014 picks will be listed below.

TRADES:

Trade #1
To Chicago:79th overall
To Minnesota:88 and 178 overall picks.

Trade #2
To Buffalo: 13th overall
To Detroit: 31st, 53rd, 61st and 151st overall picks.

Trade#3
To St. Louis: 113th, 143rd, 158th, and 203rd overall picks.
To Los Angeles: 56th overall

Trade #4
To NY Islanders: RW Chris Stewart and 177th overall.
To St. Louis: RW Anders Lee, 65th and 125th overall.

Trade #5
To Montreal: C Ryan O'Rielly, D Erik Johnson and 84th overall.
To Colorado: D Alexi Emelin, RW Max Pacioretty, C Brendan Gallagher and 21st overall.

Trade #6
To Tampa Bay: 19th overall.
To Minnesota: 22nd and 82nd overall.

Trade #7
To Los Angeles: 53rd, 103rd and 163rd overall.
To Detroit: 23rd and 173rd overall.

Trade #8
To Philadelphia: D Jon Blum
To Minnesota: 166th overall.

Trade #9
To Montreal: 103rd and 163rd overall.
To Los Angeles: 81st overall.

Trade #10
To Chicago: 23rd overall.
To Detroit: 28th, 79th and 118th overall.

Trade #11
To NY Islanders: negotiation rights to G Ryan Miller
To Buffalo: 95th overall.

Trade #12
To Florida: RW Adam Hall and 136th overall.
To Philadelphia: RW Tomas Kopecky 

Trade #13
To Carolina: Negotiation rights to LW Matt Moulson and LW Steve Ott.
To Buffalo: 128th overall.

Trade #14
To Florida: 36th, 139th and 178th overall.
To Minnesota: 34th and 184th overall.

Trade #15
To NY Rangers: 56th overall.
To Los Angeles: 108th and 124th overall.

Trade #16
To NY Islanders: D Roman Josi
To Nashville: C Ryan Strome and 106th overall.

Trade #17
To Colorado: D Ladislav Smid
To Calgary: D Duncan Siemens and 114th overall.

Trade #18
To Pittsburgh: C Jamie McGinn, RW Max Pacioretty and 54th overall.
To Colorado: C Brandon Sutter, RW Tanner Glass and D Kris Letang.

Trade #19
To Los Angeles: Negotiation rights to RW Tomas Vanek, C Cal Clutterbuck, 155th, 177th and 185th overall.
To NY Islanders: RW Kyle Clifford, RW Tyler Toffoli, D Alec Martinez, 53rd and 62nd overall.

Trade #20
To Colorado: Negotiation rights to C Ryan Callahan and Negotiation rights to D Dan Girardi.
To NY Rangers: G Sami Attikalio, 3rd rounder in 2015 and 144th overall.

Trade #21
To Minnesota: 78th and 198h overall.
To NY Rangers: 82nd and 184th overall.

Trade #22
To Philadelphia: 210th overall.
To Anaheim: Bruno Gervais

Trade #23
To NY Rangers: 99th and 159th overall.
To Dallas: 82nd overall.

Trade #24
To Colorado: RW Dany Heatley and 109th overall.
To Minnesota: D Ryan Wilson and 105th overall.

Trade #25
To Colorado: RW Marion Gaborik
To Columbus: RW PA Parenteau, C Paul Stastny and 109th overall.

Trade #26
To Boston: 99th overall.
To NY Rangers: 117th, 147th and 207th overall.


----------



## KeziaTML

PMed


----------



## rattpak87

PMed


----------



## DMaz16

PMed


----------



## DanStewart

Detroit listening to offers for the 13th overall pick.


----------



## Jamie Benn

Let's get this going!


----------



## Prussian_Blue

Just a suggestion... you might want to post a heads-up on the boards of the teams that still need a GM for this mock, if you haven't already done so.


----------



## DanStewart

Prussian_Blue said:


> Just a suggestion... you might want to post a heads-up on the boards of the teams that still need a GM for this mock, if you haven't already done so.




Done. Good call.


----------



## Harbessix

I'll gladly take Sharks if still available


----------



## dingbathero

posted in the thread of Flyers.

I want in.


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

Just posted in the Canadiens forum, should do it we're pretty crazy about the draft. Last year we had two full mock drafts with 60 members, and the year we tanked we had over 20 full draft threads


----------



## dingbathero

Cup,

Will we ALWAYS refer to this thread when it all takes place?
Will you post the order once it begins?


----------



## DanStewart

dingbathero said:


> Cup,
> 
> Will we ALWAYS refer to this thread when it all takes place?
> Will you post the order once it begins?




Yup and yup.


----------



## ManByng

^you have pick #45 listed as an Anaheim pick when i believe that pick belongs to the Kings from the Leafs in the Jonathan Bernier deal.


----------



## DanStewart

ManByng said:


> ^you have pick #45 listed as an Anaheim pick when i believe that pick belongs to the Kings from the Leafs in the Jonathan Bernier deal.




The Toronto Maple Leafsâ€™ second-round pick will go to the Anaheim Ducks as the result of a trade on November 16, 2013 that sent Peter Holland and Brad Staubitz to Toronto in exchange for Jesse Blacker, Anaheim's seventh-round pick in 2014 and this pick (being conditional at the time of the trade). The condition â€“ Anaheim will receive a second-round pick in 2014 if Holland plays in 25 or more games for the Maple Leafs during the 2013â€“14 NHL season â€“ was converted on January 18, 2014. The Kings will received Toronto's second round pick in 2015 as part of the Bernier trade.


----------



## DanStewart

Velociraptor (Buffalo) is now officially on the 12-hour clock.

PM'd


----------



## Velociraptor

With the *first* overall selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are pleased to select of the Kootenay Ice of the Western Hockey League, Centre, *Sam Reinhart*






Joey Moss (Edmonton) has been notified.


----------



## ManByng

the Kings 1st rounder is in play for offers....picks only, no players.


----------



## DanStewart

Detroit looking to move assets Stephen Weiss 4.9 M cap Hit, Johan Franzen 3.95 M cap hit and Jakub Kindl 2.4 M cap hit at the right price for young NHLers, prospects and draft picks. Feel free to fire away some proposals.


----------



## rmartin65

Pens are making Letang available for trade. Not looking for quantity, but rather quality- Top 6 wingers.


----------



## Joey Moss

selects *Aaron Ekblad* from the Barrie Colts

Next GM will be PM'd


----------



## stayinalive

looks like we got our first trade...

to 

79th Overall


to 

88th Overall
178th Overall


----------



## David Strorm

Calgary selects Michael Dal Colle.

Anyone is available for trade except Monahan. Next GM pmed.


----------



## PricerStopDaPuck

Open to offers for Pirri,Bickell, and Handzus.


----------



## YEGJuniorFan

Florida is proud to select from the Kingston Frontenac's, *Sam Bennett.*







Everyone is available for trade except Barkov, Huberdeau, Bjugstad, and Gudbranson.


----------



## YEGJuniorFan

Islander's have been PM'd


----------



## Jamie Benn

Edler and Tanev could be had at. Other then that we are most likely going to stick to our guns with picks.


----------



## ManByng

the Kings #23 pick is still on the table for offers. picks only please. i have a strong offer from another team which i am considering so don't wait too long if interested!


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 5th pick in the 2014 NHL Draft:

The New York Islanders are proud to select:

From the Calgary Hitmen of the WHL:


*Jake Virtanen*






​


----------



## McMozesmadness

Winnipeg has been PM'd



*Available *
Rights to Vanek
Visnovsky
Grabber 
Bailey
2nd 

*Looking For*
Young potential starting goalie
Top 6 D-men under 30
Big second line wingers


----------



## Joe Hallenback

Winnipeg Jets are proud to select from the Prince Albert Raiders of the WHL

Leon Draisaitl









JM358 is up and has been messaged Nashville is on the Clock


----------



## Tecumseh

The Nashville Predators are proud to select, with the seventh pick of the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, from Rogle, Sweden, William Nylander.






Cheektowaga has been PMed and the Carolina Hurricanes are on the clock.


----------



## BeauportHarfangs

With the 8th pick,



The Carolina Hurricanes select from the Niagara Ice Dogs LW, Brendan Perlini. 

*Brendan Perlini*![/SIZE]






(1x10) Brendan Perlini, LW, Niagara (OHL)



Dallas Stars are on the clock with the 9th pick. 

I will PM Mr. Momentum now.


----------



## DMaz16

With the 9th Overall selection in the 2014 NHL draft, The Dallas Stars are proud to select from the Red Deer Rebels of the Western Hockey League...

Hadyn Fleury​




Dallas Stars Picks
Round 1 (9) - Haydn Fleury (D) - Red Deer Rebels (WHL)


----------



## DMaz16

SuperNintendoChalmrs has been PMed... PM'd?... I sent him a private message


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

select Halifax Mooseheads LW Nikolaj Ehlers.



Capitals GM has been notified.


----------



## rattpak87

Coumbus is willing to listen to any and all offers. Actively llooking to trade Gaborik and Umberger for picks.


----------



## ManByng

SuperNintendoChalmrs said:


> select Halifax Mooseheads LW Nikolaj Ehlers.
> 
> 
> 
> Capitals GM has been notified.




wow, Ehlers was taken a lot higher than at least CSS had him ranked!


----------



## Langway

The Washington Capitals select, from the Sault Ste Marie Greyhounds of the OHL, center Jared McCann.






DET PM'd.


----------



## Velociraptor

We have a trade to announce!

Detroit trades the 13th overall selection to Buffalo for picks 31, 53, 61 and 151



With the *thirteenth* overall selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are pleased to select of KalPa of Liiga in Finland, Right Winger, *Kasperi Kapanen*






Leaving the first round with Reinhart and Kapanen is exactly what the Sabres set out to do in this draft, acquiring young elite talent that should start paying dividends sooner rather than later.

rattpak87 (Columbus) has been notified.


----------



## DanStewart

Held.


----------



## Prussian_Blue

St. Louis and the Islanders are in negotiations... details to follow.


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

Canadiens taking offers on everybody. We're in blow up mode.


----------



## rattpak87

With the 13th overall pick, the Columbus Blue Jackets are proud to select from Moncton of the QMJHL, Ivan Barbashev 

http://hfboards.mandatory.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=70339&stc=1&d=1390929757


----------



## KeziaTML

The somewhat shocked Toronto Maple Leafs would love to proudly select, from the Peterborough Petes of the OHL, 

Nick Ritchie​


----------



## rmartin65

Shocked he lasted this long.


----------



## ManByng

KeziaTML said:


> The somewhat shocked Toronto Maple Leafs would love to proudly select, from the Peterborough Petes of the OHL,
> 
> Nick Ritchie​




wow, Ty Biggs and now Nick Ritchie! that's some size on the wings coming!!


----------



## DanStewart

KeziaTML said:


> The somewhat shocked Toronto Maple Leafs would love to proudly select, from the Peterborough Petes of the OHL,
> 
> Nick Ritchie​




Did you PM the next guy?


----------



## KeziaTML

Cup said:


> Did you PM the next guy?




Yessir


----------



## ManByng

we have a trade to announce....the  have traded pick #56 to the  for picks #113, #143, #158, and #203.


----------



## KeziaTML

With an overage of D, the Toronto Maple Leafs are offering one of Mark Fraser or Paul Ranger for a draft pick.


----------



## dingbathero

We would like to welcome all our fans to the Wells Fargo Centre for the 2014 NHL Draft. 

It is with great pleasure,  select with the *16th *pick overall in this years draft from the Kingston Frontenacs, Defensemen *Roland McKeown*





 *46th* - Eric Cornel






 *76th* - Adam Ollas Mattsson






Draft Results:
Rd 1 (16) - McKeown
Rd 2 (46) - Cornel
Rd 3 (76) - Mattsson
Rd 5 - traded to Panthers w/ Adam Hall in exchange for T. Kopecky
_Rd 6 - traded to the Wild in exchange for J. Blum_
Rd 7 -
*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Stud Muffin

ROR, Parenteau, Stasny and Barrie are avalible


----------



## Dr VinnyBoombatz

The Phoenix Coyotes are proud to select from the Guelph Storm Robby Fabbri

Draft Results:
Rd 1 - Fabbri
Rd 2 - 
Rd 3 - 
Rd 4 -

PMd: Anthony Mauro


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

Canadiens trade Josh Gorges to Islanders for Josh Bailey and Islanders 2015 2nd


----------



## McMozesmadness

Kobe Armstrong said:


> Canadiens trade Josh Gorges to Islanders for Josh Bailey and Islanders 2015 2nd






Islanders accept this trade and are happy to have Gorges.


----------



## DMaz16

The Dallas Stars will listen to offers for any player not named Ja. Benn, Seguin, or Nichushkin.

We are also actively shopping Ray Whitney, Erik Cole and Sergei Gonchar.

In all deals we are looking for picks, prospects, or young NHLers


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

Let's get it going again!


----------



## McMozesmadness

Prussian_Blue said:


> St. Louis and the Islanders are in negotiations... details to follow.










*"We have a trade to announce"​*

To

Chris Stewart
6th (14) BOS

To

Anders Lee
3rd (14)
5th (14)


----------



## ManByng

Kobe Armstrong said:


> Canadiens trade Josh Gorges to Islanders for Josh Bailey and Islanders 2015 2nd




wow!! the Oilers got a bag of pucks for Laddy Smid!


----------



## ManByng

Mozesmadness said:


> *"We have a trade to announce"​*
> 
> To
> 
> Chris Stewart
> 6th (14) BOS
> 
> To
> 
> Anders Lee
> 3rd (14)
> 5th (14)




good move for both teams! and the Blues are piling up a snot load of picks!


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

ManByng said:


> wow!! the Oilers got a bag of pucks for Laddy Smid!




Haha to be honest I was surprised at the offer


----------



## McMozesmadness

Kobe Armstrong said:


> Haha to be honest I was surprised at the offer




Isles desperately need a veteran leader on the backend. Bailey has never been able to figure it out with the Isles, he needed a change of scenery. If the Isles struggle next year, giving up a high second will sting.

The picks have slowed up. Is it time to skip


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

Incoming blockbuster Habs-Avs


----------



## ManByng

the LA Kings need a scorer, so the #23 pick is still on the table. other LA roster players *may* be on the table as well....


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

Mozesmadness said:


> Isles desperately need a veteran leader on the backend. Bailey has never been able to figure it out with the Isles, he needed a change of scenery. If the Isles struggle next year, giving up a high second will sting.




I understand the move, just Gorges has fallen out of favor with our fan base. He just doesn't bring much to the table and seems like a kiss ass to our incompetent head coach


----------



## Stud Muffin

*"We have a trade to announce"​*


Acquire 

Ryan O'Rielly
Erik Johnson
And Colarado's 3rd round pick 84th overall


Acquire

Alexi Emelin
Max Pacioretty 
Brendan Gallagher
And Montreals first round pick in this years draft 21st overall


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

ROR-Plekanec-Gionta
Galchenyuk-Eller-Bournival
Borque-Desharnais-Briere
Moen-Bailey-Prust

13th White

Tinordi-Subban
Markov-EJ
Beaulieu-Diaz/Murray

Price

lose 2014 1st, and 2015 2nd and 2014 3rd


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

Still looking for picks/prospects for Borque, Desharnais, Leblanc, Murray, Gionta, Diaz, Markov and Beaulieu


----------



## Stud Muffin

Landeskog - Duchene - Parenteau
Pacioretty - Stasny - Mackinnon 
Tanguay - Mitchell - Gallagher
McGinn - Talbot -Borderleau

Emelin - Hejda
Guenin - Benoit
Holden - Barrie


----------



## McMozesmadness

Stud Muffin said:


> Landeskog - Duchene - Parenteau
> Pacioretty - Stasny - Mackinnon
> Tanguay - Mitchell - Gallagher
> McGinn - Talbot -Borderleau
> 
> Emelin - Hejda
> Guenin - Benoit
> Holden - Barrie




That D is scary, this coming from an Oilers fan.


----------



## Stud Muffin

Mozesmadness said:


> That D is scary, this coming from an Oilers fan.




There getting it done as they are though


----------



## PricerStopDaPuck

Stud Muffin said:


> Landeskog - Duchene - Parenteau
> Pacioretty - Stasny - Mackinnon
> Tanguay - Mitchell - Gallagher
> McGinn - Talbot -Borderleau
> 
> Emelin - Hejda
> Guenin - Benoit
> Holden - Barrie



Dear god! That forward group would be amazing!!


----------



## McMozesmadness

Stud Muffin said:


> There getting it done as they are though




EJ is a big part of that, offence would be amazing though

Can we skip yet


----------



## stayinalive

another trade to announce

to 
19th Overall

to 
22nd Overall
82nd Overal


----------



## ManByng

LA Kings are now listening for offers for pick #23 and #173 together for more picks only....we've given up on trying to find a scorer due to cap problems. 2nd to 4th round picks prefered.


----------



## DanStewart

Mozesmadness said:


> The picks have slowed up. Is it time to skip




The last pick was made at 3:05 PM yesterday. With the 12-hour selection time for each GM and the selecting window of 10 AM to 11 PM EST he still has some time.

NY Rangers GM has until 2:05 PM EST today to make his pick or D Anthony DeAngelo will be assigned as he is the next highest on NHL Central Scouting's NA list.


----------



## DanStewart

We have a trade to announce...


send #23 and #173 

to

 
for picks #53, #103 and #163.


----------



## Prussian_Blue

*PRESS RELEASE*

The St. Louis Blues have made two trades in advance of their participation in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft.

The Blues have traded RW Chris Stewart to the New York Islanders, along with the 2014 sixth-round selection acquired from Boston in the 2013 trade of Wade Redden to the Bruins. In exchange, the Blues receive center prospect Anders Lee, and the Islanders' selections in the third and fifth rounds of the 2014 Entry Draft.

"The addition of Anders Lee strengthens the Blues' prospect pool enormously at the center position," said the club's general manager. "Anders Lee is an NHL-ready prospect who has already gotten his feet wet in the big leagues, and his size and style of play mesh well with what coach Hitchcock expects from his centers."

"We feel that Chris Stewart's game is especially well-suited for the more wide-open style of play in the Eastern Conference, and we have every confidence that Chris will be a big hit with the Islanders as they look to establish themselves in Brooklyn," the GM continued. "We wish Chris every success, and thank him for his efforts while proudly wearing the uniform of the St. Louis Blues." 

In a separate deal, the Blues have traded their own selection in the second round of the 2014 Draft to Los Angeles, in exchange for the Kings' selections in the fourth, fifth and seventh rounds, plus Carolina's pick in the sixth round (previously acquired by LA).

"We believe that there is no such thing as a weak draft," the club's GM noted. "There is quality hockey talent available in every draft, and our job is to find it. This trade gives our club several more opportunities to do just that."


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

Looking to get back in the first round, Habs GM


----------



## Stud Muffin

Aquire 
Mark Fraser



Aquire
Calvin Pickard


----------



## KeziaTML

Confirm


----------



## ManByng

the Kings are looking for another 3rd round pick and will sacrifice their 4th round pick, #103 and their 6th round pick, #163 to get it.


----------



## KeziaTML

We are happy to add a solid goaltending prospect with real long term value to the organization. Being able to do so from our depth at D just goes to show that you can never have too much depth at a position. We wish Mark well in his future endeavours.


----------



## KeziaTML

With the addition of Calvin Picard, we would be willing to listen to offers on James Reimer or Jonathan Bernier.


----------



## PricerStopDaPuck

Chicago looking to package Pirri and our 1st to move up in the first round.


----------



## stayinalive

to 
Jonathan Blum

to 
166th Overall


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

can we skip yet, he hasn't been online in a while


----------



## DanStewart

Kobe Armstrong said:


> can we skip yet, he hasn't been online in a while




Again, the last pick was made at 3:05 PM yesterday and with the 12-hour selection time for each GM and the selecting window of 10 AM to 11 PM EST he still has until 2:05 PM EST today to make his pick. If he misses, I have a new GM of the Rangers ready to take over and make his selection.


----------



## ManByng

the  send picks #103 and #163 to the  for pick #81.


having a ball doing this and i haven't made a pick yet !!


----------



## Joey Bones

As per PM conversation with Cup, I will be taking over as the New York Rangers GM.

It is a privilege to be accompanying you all and on behave on the New York Rangers, we are very proud to select from Swift Current of the WHL, defenseman Julius Honka.








1 (18): D: Julius Honka

Also with the trade talk, we as an organization are looking for another 1st and another 2nd. We are willing to hear offers and are putting some names out on the table.


----------



## ManByng

^good choice, but the Rangers left a lot of good forwards on the board.


----------



## Joey Bones

ManByng said:


> ^good choice, but the Rangers left a lot of good forwards on the board.




I feel he's got Erik Karlsson like qualities to his game. Although there were many players out there that fit the bill, Honka can be a huge addition in the future.


----------



## KeziaTML

Trade ticker clicking: Closing in on a deal for James Reimer.


----------



## ResilientBeast

With pick 19, the Tampa Bay Lightning select Joshua Ho-Sang C/RW


Edit please pm next for me, thank you.


----------



## Jamie Benn

are pleased to select with the 20th overall pick, *David Pastrnak*


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

ResilientBeast said:


> With pick 19, the Tampa Bay Lightning select Joshua Ho-Sang C/RW
> 
> 
> Edit please pm next for me, thank you.




Wow he went early, but I like the pick!


----------



## KeziaTML

His stock has risen a lot as of late. 

Hopefully he is more than just a hot streak.


----------



## ResilientBeast

Kobe Armstrong said:


> Wow he went early, but I like the pick!




A powerplay of 

Drouin - Stamkos - Ho Sang 

Really speaks to me, also I value offensive upside the most.


----------



## KeziaTML

Talks for Reimer have broken off. Either Reimer or Bernier are still available.


----------



## dingbathero

stayinalive said:


> to
> Jonathan Blum
> 
> to
> 166th Overall




Good deal for the Flyers.

Thanks


----------



## rmartin65

Send me a PM if you are interested in making a deal for the Pens 1st (29).


----------



## PricerStopDaPuck

Chicago BlackHawks Trade:28th,79th and the 118th pick 

To The Red Wings For: The 23rd overall pick.


----------



## Velociraptor

trade rights to *G Ryan Miller*

to the  for *4th round selection in 2014 - 95th overall*


----------



## rmartin65

Velociraptor said:


> trade rights to *G Ryan Miller*
> 
> to the  for *4th round selection in 2014 - 95th overall*




Is this real?


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

Huh?


----------



## dingbathero

Velociraptor said:


> trade rights to *G Ryan Miller*
> 
> to the  for *4th round selection in 2014 - 95th overall*




no way....


----------



## DanStewart

dingbathero said:


> no way....




It is totally feasible that Buffalo would trade the negotiation rights to Miller at the draft if a deal could not be worked out. Trade stands.


----------



## Stud Muffin

select Jakub Vrana


----------



## Velociraptor

rmartin65 said:


> Is this real?




Do you remember when Dan Hamhuis was a free agent in 2010? and Christian Ehrhoff in 2011? Both were marquee free-agents-to-be who did not come to terms with their initial teams. Rather than letting them walk for nothing, their respective team's dealt their *negotiation rights* to another team so they could acquire some form of compensation. 

This is merely what is happening here, I do not care much for acquiring players in mock drafts as I enjoy the drafting aspect a lot more.


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

Really want one of these next 3 selections pm me if you're thinking trade


----------



## ManByng

galchenyuktocollberg said:


> Chicago BlackHawks Trade:28th,79th and the 118th pick
> 
> To The Red Wings For: The 23rd overall pick.




sneaky, hee hee


----------



## ManByng

Velociraptor said:


> Do you remember when Dan Hamhuis was a free agent in 2010? and Christian Ehrhoff in 2011? Both were marquee free-agents-to-be who did not come to terms with their initial teams. Rather than letting them walk for nothing, their respective team's dealt their *negotiation rights* to another team so they could acquire some form of compensation.
> 
> This is merely what is happening here, *I do not care much for acquiring players in mock drafts as I enjoy the drafting aspect a lot more.*




^^me too! came here to draft baby!!


----------



## stayinalive

With the 22nd Overall Pick the Minnesota Wild are proud to select

....from the Swift Current Broncos * Brycen Martin *








 Picks

Brycen Martin, 22nd Overall​


----------



## PricerStopDaPuck

With the 23rd overall pick Chicago BlackHawks are proud to select Sonny Milano of the US National Development Team!


----------



## Stud Muffin

Select Anton Karlsson


----------



## BStinson

The DRW are really collecting some draft picks!


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

Stud Muffin said:


> Select Anton Karlsson




boooooooo h8 u


----------



## Stud Muffin

Kobe Armstrong said:


> boooooooo h8 u




Hehe


----------



## dingbathero

There is a trade to report. 

panthers get:

Adam hall 
5th rd pk 2014

 get:

Tomas kopecky


----------



## Harbessix

With the 25th pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the San Jose Sharks
are proud to select, from the Red Deer Rebels, Conner Bleackley.


----------



## McMozesmadness

essence of phoenix said:


> With the 25th pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the San Jose Sharks
> are proud to select, from the Red Deer Rebels, Conner Bleackley.




Steal of the draft so far, maybe besides Ritchie.

Great pickup for the Sharks


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

Was so painful to see Bleackley and Karlsson go right in a row


----------



## BeauportHarfangs

Trade to report for the mock draft.



Carolina has received LW's Matt Moulson and Steve Ott from the Buffalo Sabres.



Buffalo has receive a fifth round draft selection, pick #128.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Cheektowaga said:


> Trade to report for the mock draft.
> 
> 
> 
> Carolina has received LW's Matt Moulson and Steve Ott from the Buffalo Sabres.
> 
> 
> 
> Buffalo has receive a fifth round draft selection, pick #128.




The Sabres are all in for McDavid

Not a bad strategy at all


----------



## Prussian_Blue

With the *26th* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the ST. LOUIS BLUES are pleased to select, from the Sarnia Sting of the Ontario Hockey League, defenseman ANTHONY DeANGELO.







Boston is on the clock, and has been notified.




*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthday​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|26|Anthony DeAngelo|
D/R​
|
5' 10.75​
|
175 lbs​
|
10-24-95​
|Sarnia (OHL)
*2*
|32||||||
*3*
|65||||||
*3*
|86||||||
*4*
|112||||||
*4*
|113||||||
*5*
|125||||||
*5*
|143||||||
*6*
|158||||||
*6*
|176||||||
*7*
|203||||||
*7*
|206||||||


----------



## dingbathero

Cheektowaga said:


> Trade to report for the mock draft.
> 
> 
> 
> Carolina has received LW's Matt Moulson and Steve Ott from the Buffalo Sabres.
> 
> 
> 
> Buffalo has receive a fifth round draft selection, pick #128.




Weird b/c the Flyers sign Moulson in the offseason as he doesn't want to play for Carolina....

LOL.


----------



## rmartin65

Prussian_Blue said:


> The *St. Louis Blues* select, from Sarnia of the OHL, defenseman *Anthony DeAngelo*.
> 
> Will make this post pretty when I get home.
> 
> Boston is on the clock, and has been notified.




Nice pick.


----------



## BeauportHarfangs

dingbathero said:


> Weird b/c the Flyers sign Moulson in the offseason as he doesn't want to play for Carolina....
> 
> LOL.




Right. It's gotten a bit funny. In retrospect, we probably should've had a 24 hour period to simulate all of the trade deadline trades. I figure the odds of Moulson and or Ott extending have to be at least as great as a fifth rounder making it to their level. I cant imagine Buffalo keeping these guys past the deadline and then not re-signing them. I just wish i bid high enough for Miller!

Hard to imagine that Buffalo's real GM only gets a fourth round and fifth round pick for Miller, Moulson, and Ott. I'm thinking those three net either a first and two seconds or two firsts and a second.


----------



## Kirk- NEHJ

The Boston Bruins select, from the U.S. NTDP, RW ALEX TUCH


----------



## YEGJuniorFan

Florida trades RW Tomas Kopecy to Philadelphia for RW Adam Hall and a fifth round pick (136th overall)


----------



## McMozesmadness

Kirk- NEHJ said:


> The Boston Bruins select, from the U.S. NTDP, RW ALEX TUCH




Typical Bruins pick


----------



## Velociraptor

Cheektowaga said:


> Right. It's gotten a bit funny. In retrospect, we probably should've had a 24 hour period to simulate all of the trade deadline trades. I figure the odds of Moulson and or Ott extending have to be at least as great as a fifth rounder making it to their level. I cant imagine Buffalo keeping these guys past the deadline and then not re-signing them. I just wish i bid high enough for Miller!
> 
> Hard to imagine that Buffalo's real GM only gets a fourth round and fifth round pick for Miller, Moulson, and Ott. *I'm thinking those three net either a first and two seconds or two firsts and a second.*




At the trade deadline? Sure. Where they have from March 5th until July 1st to negotiate a deal if they want to re-sign the player. Moulson is probably worth a similar return as Clowe did in 2013 and a package would come back for Miller, no doubt.

At the draft? Probably not, general managers have only 9-10 days to try and reach an agreement with the player, opposed to months. With increase in risk comes less willingness to deal more valuable assets.

Hence why I do not expect much in return when I deal the rights of players.


----------



## Joey Bones

NYR would like to receive one of the last few picks available in the 1st and/or a 2nd. All players are on the block except for Kreider, Lundqvist, and McDonagh. Would be willing to hear offers for Stepan, Nash, and Hagelin. If any others come to mind that you'd like to inquire (this includes prospects), PM me. *Rights to Callahan and Girardi are obtainable*

Edit: Willing to move picks around, too.


----------



## DanStewart

Detroit is proud to select from the U.S. National Team Development Program Under-18 squad C Dylan Larkin.

Next GM PM'd.


----------



## rmartin65

Last minute trade negotiations are ongoing... if I can't come to a trade agreement by noon then I will pick.

29th pick is available, asking price is a pick between 31 and 40 and a 3rd rounder.


----------



## rmartin65

The Pittsburgh Penguins are proud to select LW/C Adrian Kempe from MODO!

Next GM has been PM'ed.


----------



## Prussian_Blue

rmartin65 said:


> The Pittsburgh Penguins are proud to select LW/C Adrian Kempe from MODO!
> 
> Next GM has been PM'ed.




Nice work... that was the "other" guy I was considering along with DeAngelo.


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

select HV71 forward Kevin Fiala.


----------



## Joey Bones

SuperNintendoChalmrs said:


> select HV71 forward Kevin Fiala.




****. Was hoping to grab him.


----------



## rmartin65

Prussian_Blue said:


> Nice work... that was the "other" guy I was considering along with DeAngelo.




Thanks!



SuperNintendoChalmrs said:


> select HV71 forward Kevin Fiala.




I had a hard time choosing between Fiala and Kempe- great pick.


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

If Kempe had been available at 30, probably was going to take him.


----------



## DanStewart

Detroit is proud to select from the USHL's Green Bay Gamblers, centre Nick Schmaltz.

Next GM has been PM'd.


----------



## Prussian_Blue

With the *32nd* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the ST. LOUIS BLUES are pleased to select, from the Kitchener Rangers of the Ontario Hockey League, center RYAN MACINNIS.







Calgary is on the clock, and has been notified.




*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthday​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|26|Anthony DeAngelo|
D/R​
|
5' 10.75​
|
175 lbs​
|
10-24-95​
|Sarnia (OHL)
*2*
|32|Ryan Macinnis|
C/L​
|
6' 03.50​
|
185 lbs​
|
02-14-96​
|Kitchener (OHL)
*3*
|65||||||
*3*
|86||||||
*4*
|112||||||
*4*
|113||||||
*5*
|125||||||
*5*
|143||||||
*6*
|158||||||
*6*
|176||||||
*7*
|203||||||
*7*
|206||||||


----------



## PricerStopDaPuck

Looking to trade Pirri to get another 2nd rounder.


----------



## Joey Bones

Willing to deal Hagelin and others as well as picks to get another 2nd or 3rd rounder. PM me if you are interested.

Edit: Rights to Callahan and Girardi are to had at.


----------



## Tecumseh

Looking to trade Del Zotto for a second round. Will also trade Josi for a second and a significant player


----------



## David Strorm

Calgary selects Nikita Sherbank.

Next GM pmed.


----------



## stayinalive

Trade to announce

to 
36th Overall
139th Overall
178th Overall

to 
34th Overall
184th Overall

Minnesota will pick shortly


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

Will trade Gallagher for more picks


----------



## ManByng

Prussian_Blue said:


> With the *32nd* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the ST. LOUIS BLUES are pleased to select, from the Kitchener Rangers of the Ontario Hockey League, center RYAN MACINNIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calgary is on the clock, and has been notified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Round*
> |
> *Pick​*
> |
> *Player​*
> |
> *Pos/Sht​*
> |
> *Height​*
> |
> *Weight​*
> |
> *Birthday​*
> |
> *Current Team (League)​*
> ------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
> *1*
> |26|Anthony DeAngelo|
> D/R​
> |
> 5' 10.75​
> |
> 175 lbs​
> |
> 10-24-95​
> |Sarnia (OHL)
> *2*
> |32|Ryan Macinnis|C/L|6' 03.50|185 lbs|02-14-96|Kitchener (OHL)
> *3*
> |65||||||
> *3*
> |86||||||
> *4*
> |112||||||
> *4*
> |113||||||
> *5*
> |125||||||
> *5*
> |143||||||
> *6*
> |158||||||
> *6*
> |176||||||
> *7*
> |203||||||
> *7*
> |206||||||




^you're going to clean house brother! and the Blues are cup contenders too!!


----------



## stayinalive

With the 34th Overall Pick the Minnesota Wild are proud to select

....from the Sarnia Sting * Nikolay Goldobin *








 Picks

Brycen Martin, 22nd Overall
Nikolay Goldobin, 34th Overall​


----------



## ManByng

the  trade pick #56 to the  for picks #108 and #124.


----------



## McMozesmadness

stayinalive said:


> With the 34th Overall Pick the Minnesota Wild are proud to select
> 
> ....from the Sarnia Sting * Nikolay Goldobin *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picks
> 
> Brycen Martin, 22nd Overall
> Nikolay Goldobin, 34th Overall​




Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

Kobe Armstrong said:


> Will trade Gallagher for more picks




Totally zoned out, meant Eller. Already traded Gallagher lol


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 35 pick in the 2014 NHL Draft:

The New York Islanders are proud to select:

From the Barrie Colts of the OHL:


*Brendan Lemieux*








2014 NHL Draft
New York Islanders
1/5- Jake Virtanen
2/35- Brendan Lemieux
6/155-
6/177-
7/185-
​


----------



## McMozesmadness

*Trade Alert:*

To 


*Roman Josi*


To


*Ryan Strome
Philadelphia's 4th (14) (106)*


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

Mozesmadness said:


> With the 35 pick in the 2014 NHL Draft:
> 
> The New York Islanders are proud to select:
> 
> From the Barrie Colts of the OHL:
> 
> 
> *Brendan Lemieux*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2014 NHL Draft
> New York Islanders
> 1/5- Jake Virtanen
> 2/35- Brendan Lemieux
> 6/155-
> 6/177-
> 7/185-
> ​




Noooooooooooo


----------



## YEGJuniorFan

Florida is proud to select, from the Edmonton Oil Kings, Aaron Irving





2014 Draft

4th overall - Sam Bennett
36th overall - Aaron Irving


----------



## ManByng

^that's a reeeeeeal stretch there!


----------



## Tecumseh

The Nashville Predators are proud to select, from the Plymouth Whalers of the Ontario Hockey League, Alex Nedeljkovic.






Picks

William Nylander
Alex Nedeljkovic


----------



## DMaz16

Wow Irving went crazy high


----------



## marbsarebad

ControlPuck said:


> Calgary selects Nikita Sherbank.
> 
> Next GM pmed.




Well, I like the pick, but you better at least TRY to get a defenseman in the third.


----------



## Joey Bones

Anyone willing to move a 4th or a 5th?


----------



## dingbathero

Looking to Trade Downie for 2nd round (higher than my current 46th) and 3rd round.


----------



## BeauportHarfangs

With the 38th selection in the 2014 NHL draft, the Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select... from Brynas in Sweden, *Oskar Lindblom*[/SIZE]







Carolina Hurricanes:
8. LW Brendan Perlini
38. RW Oskar Lindblom
68.
98.
110.
188.


----------



## txomisc

Dallas better select Glover or Dougherty


----------



## dingbathero

txomisc said:


> Dallas better select Glover or Dougherty




Dallas should trade me that pick for Steve Downie.


----------



## txomisc

dingbathero said:


> Dallas should trade me that pick for Steve Downie.



I don't think they should.


----------



## YEGJuniorFan

Mr Momentum said:


> Wow Irving went crazy high




Irving is on MacKenzie's HM list, and was great at the top prospects game. I like his upside and have seen him a lot this year.

EDIT: Just realized Dougherty and Glover were still available! Hahaha. Time to fire management!


----------



## DMaz16

With the 39th selection in the 2014 NHL Draft, the Dallas Stars select from the Portland Winterhawks of the Western Hockey League...

Chase De Leo




Dallas Stars Picks
Round 1 (9) - Haydn Fleury (D) - Red Deer Rebels (WHL)
Round 2 (39) - Chase De Leo (C) - Portland Winterhawks (WHL)


----------



## txomisc

noooooooooo


----------



## DMaz16

txomisc said:


> Dallas better select Glover or Dougherty






txomisc said:


> I don't think they should.




Did I make you half happy at least?? lol

I was close to picking Dougherty but I feel I went with BPA. I think De Leo could be the perfect second line centre in the future.


----------



## txomisc

Mr Momentum said:


> Did I make you half happy at least?? lol
> 
> I was close to picking Dougherty but I feel I went with BPA. I think De Leo could be the perfect second line centre in the future.



Yeah I'd rather draft De Leo over trading for Downie. I dont think De Leo is a terrible pick but I personally would have picked Glover here and been thrilled to exit the first two rounds with 2 big mobile defensemen with top 3 upside.


----------



## DMaz16

Ya makes sense, I have a couple D I'm eyeing for my third round pick so hopefully they're around still.

Can someone PM PaulBissonnette for me, I honestly can't find him. He hasn't posted on this thread yet and I couldn't even find him when searching the member list.


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

Mr Momentum said:


> Ya makes sense, I have a couple D I'm eyeing for my third round pick so hopefully they're around still.
> 
> Can someone PM PaulBissonnette for me, I honestly can't find him. He hasn't posted on this thread yet and I couldn't even find him when searching the member list.




Was just looking as well... couldn't find anyone with that name.


----------



## Tecumseh

Mr Momentum said:


> Can someone PM PaulBissonnette for me, I honestly can't find him. He hasn't posted on this thread yet and I couldn't even find him when searching the member list.






SuperNintendoChalmrs said:


> Was just looking as well... couldn't find anyone with that name.




I found him and sent a PM his way.


----------



## Joey Bones

Still looking for some later round picks. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Stud Muffin

Aquire
Ladislav Smid



Siemens 
4th round pick 2014


----------



## ManByng

missing a few picks before the overnight sleeping period.


----------



## PaulBissonnette

The New Jersey Devils are proud to welcome Brayden Point of the Moose Jaw Warriors to the organization with their 2nd round selection.


----------



## dingbathero

Looking to part with NHL players, kimmo, grossmann, Downie, mezasros, hartnell for picks or prospects or players. 

Would like another 2nd round pick prior to Flyers upcoming. 

Pm me anytime.


----------



## Prussian_Blue

PaulBissonnette said:


> The New Jersey Devils are proud to welcome Brayden Point of the Moose Jaw Warriors to the organization with their 2nd round selection.




Did you message the next GM, rook? 

It's kind of important to do that, and to mention it in your post...


----------



## David Strorm

marbsarebad said:


> Well, I like the pick, but you better at least TRY to get a defenseman in the third.




No Defenseman worth it with first pick. None for second either especially with Scherbank. This draft has about 4 1rst round defensemen, lots of forwards. The defense picks up around round 3. Confident ill get one of the 3 Dmen I want.


----------



## DanStewart

Wow, this has really slowed up. After multiple PM's to Ottawa's GM, come 10 PM EST tonight Ottawa will be assigned Arkhip Nekolenko of Spartak in the MHL, #7 on NHL Central Scoutings Euro list. Washington will be free to make thir pick as soon as this has been posted.

*Just as an FYI to all*, if a GM fails to make their selection after the 12-hour period that team will be taken over by another interested poster who does not already have a team in this mock or by myself (picks will be made off the NHL Central Scouting lists, alternating per pick, the rest of the way) to try to keep this mock going at a decent rate.


----------



## DanStewart

Detroit looing to move C Stephen Weiss for a prospect and draft pick. PM me any offers.


----------



## Joey Bones

Cup said:


> Wow, this has really slowed up. After multiple PM's to Ottawa's GM, come 10 PM EST tonight Ottawa will be assigned Arkhip Nekolenko of Spartak in the MHL, #7 on NHL Central Scoutings Euro list. Washington will be free to make thir pick as soon as this has been posted.
> 
> *Just as an FYI to all*, if a GM fails to make their selection after the 12-hour period that team will be taken over by another interested poster who does not already have a team in this mock or by myself (picks will be made off the NHL Central Scouting lists, alternating per pick, the rest of the way) to try to keep this mock going at a decent rate.




Agreed although try to keep Nekolenko around a while ay boy


----------



## DMaz16

Cup said:


> Wow, this has really slowed up. After multiple PM's to Ottawa's GM, come 10 PM EST tonight Ottawa will be assigned Arkhip Nekolenko of Spartak in the MHL, #7 on NHL Central Scoutings Euro list. Washington will be free to make thir pick as soon as this has been posted.
> 
> *Just as an FYI to all*, if a GM fails to make their selection after the 12-hour period that team will be taken over by another interested poster who does not already have a team in this mock or by myself (picks will be made off the NHL Central Scouting lists, alternating per pick, the rest of the way) to try to keep this mock going at a decent rate.




Feel free to tell me to stuff it but may I suggest picking two or three players from the north american list for every euro player you pick. The majority of players drafted are usually from the north american side. Last year only 46 of the 210 picks were in euro leagues


----------



## dingbathero

Mr Momentum said:


> Feel free to tell me to stuff it but may I suggest picking two or three players from the north american list for every euro player you pick. The majority of players drafted are usually from the north american side. Last year only 46 of the 210 picks were in euro leagues




%'s are huge for that.


----------



## dingbathero

Cup said:


> Wow, this has really slowed up. After multiple PM's to Ottawa's GM, come 10 PM EST tonight Ottawa will be assigned Arkhip Nekolenko of Spartak in the MHL, #7 on NHL Central Scoutings Euro list. Washington will be free to make thir pick as soon as this has been posted.
> 
> *Just as an FYI to all*, if a GM fails to make their selection after the 12-hour period that team will be taken over by another interested poster who does not already have a team in this mock or by myself (picks will be made off the NHL Central Scouting lists, alternating per pick, the rest of the way) to try to keep this mock going at a decent rate.




I heard the Sens gm wanted to switch picks with mine in the 2nd round, I'd also send him mezaros in the deal. :p

Seriously tho way more NA skaters are taken.


----------



## rmartin65

While I want to see the clock moving as much as you guys do, the rules do state that the clock does not run on the weekend (if I am reading them correctly).


----------



## DanStewart

Ottawa selects winger Arkhip Nekolenko of Spartak.

Washington has been PM'd and is on the clock.


----------



## BeauportHarfangs

rmartin65 said:


> While I want to see the clock moving as much as you guys do, the rules do state that the clock does not run on the weekend (if I am reading them correctly).




Cup, 

First of all, thanks so much for setting up this draft. It's been a great draft, and I'm sure we all appreciate the effort you're putting in. 

As I'm reading the rules on page one, Ottawa controls the clock until 10pm on Monday. I appreciate everything you're doing, but I feel we're giving Ottawa a real hard time.

At a minimum can we update the rules, if the clock is going to run on weekends? I also think it'd be fairest to give Ottawa until 10pm on Monday, and then change the rule.


----------



## Langway

Washington selects Thatcher Demko, G, Boston College/NCAA.


R1 (12): C Jared McCann, Sault Ste Marie/OHL
R2 (42): G Thatcher Demko, Boston College/NCAA


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs




----------



## Prussian_Blue

Cheektowaga said:


> Cup,
> 
> First of all, thanks so much for setting up this draft. It's been a great draft, and I'm sure we all appreciate the effort you're putting in.
> 
> As I'm reading the rules on page one, Ottawa controls the clock until 10pm on Monday. I appreciate everything you're doing, but I feel we're giving Ottawa a real hard time.
> 
> At a minimum can we update the rules, if the clock is going to run on weekends? I also think it'd be fairest to give Ottawa until 10pm on Monday, and then change the rule.




For what it's worth, my opinion on the rule is that it was not intended to be abused in this fashion. Just because someone gets a little slack over the weekend, that's no excuse for slamming the brakes on the entire draft. It's not fair to the other 29 GM's who are waiting to make their picks for Ottawa to shut the whole thing down because they can't be bothered to acknowledge messages or check in once on a weekend.

No one's THAT busy... and if they are, and know that they will be, then common courtesy dictates a message to the draft owner to say, "hey, I'm not gonna be around this weekend, here's a list of guys for my pick."

If this draft grinds to a complete halt every weekend like this, the _real_ draft will be over before this one. 

As I said, just my two cents as a long-time poster and mock draft participant here at "HF," for what it's worth to anyone...


----------



## BeauportHarfangs

I agree. Does anyone disagree with changing the rule to 12 hour GM window, and the clock runs 24/7? It looks like that's what's happening already anyway.


----------



## Joey Bones

I say we continue what we are already doing. Just makes it easier for everyone else.

Cup, I too want to thank you for putting this all together. It's really fun & I'm having a good time doing this .


----------



## Kirk- NEHJ

Completely agree with PrussianBlue. Funny thing is- he and I have been posting the exact same thing for three years now. It never fails that people sign on for this, then can't be bothered to hold up their end. I know stuff happens, but it's not really hard- if you're going to participate, have the courtesy to see it through. If not, then nobody cares when you miss your pick and get assigned some random jabroni after you made everyone else wait around past the deadline.

I don't really care about whether we come to a consensus on the clock, the window, whatever. Cup does a great job of running the draft, so my advice is- be ready when your time comes, and if you don't think you'll be around, PM Cup with your list of guys and he'll take care of it.

Just pay attention and be on deck when your time comes. If not, you have no one to blame but yourself.


----------



## Joey Bones

Kirk- NEHJ said:


> Completely agree with PrussianBlue. Funny thing is- he and I have been posting the exact same thing for three years now. It never fails that people sign on for this, then can't be bothered to hold up their end. I know stuff happens, but it's not really hard- if you're going to participate, have the courtesy to see it through. If not, then nobody cares when you miss your pick and get assigned some random jabroni after you made everyone else wait around past the deadline.
> 
> I don't really care about whether we come to a consensus on the clock, the window, whatever. Cup does a great job of running the draft, so my advice is- be ready when your time comes, and if you don't think you'll be around, PM Cup with your list of guys and he'll take care of it.
> 
> Just pay attention and be on deck when your time comes. If not, you have no one to blame but yourself.




You deserve a medal


----------



## DanStewart

*RULE CHANGE*

So we are going to change things up and move to a 24/7 clock where each GM gets 12-hours to make their pick just for the sake of keeping this thing moving along. Which means we will be picking with no clock stop (minus the 12-hour selection window each poster will be given) or off days whatsoever from this point on.

I accept full responsibility of forgetting the weekend halt that was originally in the rules. In the case of Ottawa, I have emailed and PM'd him 4 times over the past 20+ hours with no response. I even see he has been online since my first PM to him so I suggest we keep moving as his interest is obviously waned.


----------



## DanStewart

Since Demko was scooped up in front of me.

Detroit selects from the U.S. NTDP Under-18 squad D Jack Dougherty.

Next GM has been PM'd.


----------



## Prussian_Blue

Cup said:


> *RULE CHANGE*
> 
> So we are going to change things up and move to a 24/7 clock where each GM gets 12-hours to make their pick just for the sake of keeping this thing moving along. Which means we will be picking with no clock stop (minus the 12-hour selection window each poster will be given) or off days whatsoever from this point on.
> 
> I accept full responsibility of forgetting the weekend halt that was originally in the rules. In the case of Ottawa, I have emailed and PM'd him 4 times over the past 20+ hours with no response. I even see he has been online since my first PM to him so I suggest we keep moving as his interest is obviously waned.






If the guy has been online, and has failed to respond to repeated messages or has failed to even so much as check in on the draft, then so long, and don't let the door hit you in the (donkey) on the way out... if you're not going to take this at least semi-seriously, don't waste everyone's time.

I'd like to add my congratulations to Cup for a job well done in running this draft, as always. Now, as Casey Kasem used to say, "on with the countdown."

*#TimeToRide* *#UnitedInOrange*


----------



## rmartin65

Joey Bones said:


> Cup, I too want to thank you for putting this all together. It's really fun & I'm having a good time doing this .




I want to echo this. Thanks, Cup!


----------



## McMozesmadness

*Islanders Lines*
*Vanek*-Tavares-Okposo
Grabner-Nelson-Stewart
McDonald-Nielson-Clutterbuck
Halmo-Cizikas-Martin 

Josi-Hamonic
De Haan-Gorges
Reinhart-Visnovsky

*Miller*
Poulin​
*Bolded- UFA's to be signed.

*Needs*
-Picks
-Top Six LW
-4th line LW
-Right Handed Bottom Pairing Veteran D-man

*Available*
-Visnovsky (Cap can be retained)
-Clutterbuck


----------



## Stud Muffin

Aquire
Letang
Sutter
Glass


Aquire
Pacioretty 
McGinn
2nd rounder 2014 (54)


----------



## rmartin65

Stud Muffin said:


> Aquire
> Letang
> Sutter
> Glass
> 
> 
> Aquire
> Pacioretty
> McGinn
> 2nd rounder 2014 (54)




The Pens are excited to add Pacioretty and McGinn to the team, as Pacioretty provides exciting offensive talent (on a nice contract), and McGinn provides grit and secondary offense. While we will certainly miss Letang and Sutter (and Glass), we feel that this trade is best for the team's future.


----------



## ManByng

wow, at this slow rate of drafting, we'll be lucky to finish this month!


----------



## Tecumseh

I understand the inactivity today it was Super Bowl Sunday (that game sucked ass), I hope we get it moving back to a good pace on Monday.


----------



## dingbathero

ManByng said:


> wow, at this slow rate of drafting, we'll be lucky to finish this month!




It WAS the weekend... I was even out of town until last night... 

This is fantasy..... remember, we aren't REAL gm's.....


----------



## ManByng

^and apparently we aren't going to get through this draft REAL fast either


----------



## rattpak87

The Columbus Blue Jackets select, with their 2nd round pick, Defenseman Jack Glover from the USA u-18 developmental program.

Go Seattle!!!


----------



## dingbathero

rattpak87 said:


> The Columbus Blue Jackets select, with their 2nd round pick, Defenseman Jack Glover from the USA u-18 developmental program.
> 
> Go Seattle!!!




you PM the next GM?


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

Derp  


he took the player I wanted. I'll figure this out.


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

select USA U-18 defenseman Ryan Collins


----------



## Stud Muffin

Aquire 
Mike Cammalleri 



Aquire 
Andre Benoit
And 5th round pick in 2015


----------



## dingbathero

updated



dingbathero said:


> We would like to welcome all our fans to the Wells Fargo Centre for the 2014 NHL Draft.
> 
> It is with great pleasure,  select with the 16th pick overall in this years draft from the Kingston Frontenacs, Defensemen *Roland McKeown*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Philadelphia  are proud to select 46th in this years entry draft, from the Peterborugh Petes, forward, *Eric Cornel*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Draft Results:
> Rd 1 (16) - Roland McKeown
> Rd 2 (46) - Eric Cornel
> Rd 3 (76) -
> Rd 5 - traded to Panthers w/ Adam Hall in exchange for T. Kopecky
> Rd 6 - traded to the Wild in exchange for J. Blum
> Rd 7 -*
> 
> 
> *---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Untouchables for
> 
> Simmonds
> Giroux
> Voracek
> Coburn
> Gus
> Mason
> Read
> Coots
> 
> MAYBE(s)
> Schenn's
> Kimmo
> 
> Available
> 
> *_Hartnell, Striet, Grossmann, Vinny, Downie are available.
> 
> _Sindiggy PM'd


----------



## Dr VinnyBoombatz

The 'Arizona' Coyotes are proud to select John Queenville

PM'd: Joey Bones


*ARIZONA COYOTES*
1 (17) C: Robby Fabbri
2 (47) LW: John Queenville


----------



## dingbathero

Sindiggy said:


> The 'Arizona' Coyotes are proud to select John Queenville
> 
> PM'd: Joey Bones




I debated him in my spot.


----------



## Dr VinnyBoombatz

dingbathero said:


> I debated him in my spot.




He was who I was hoping for in that we need LW


----------



## Joey Bones

dingbathero said:


> updated






Sindiggy said:


> The 'Arizona' Coyotes are proud to select John Queenville
> 
> PM'd: Joey Bones




****!!!! Was going to pick one of these two


----------



## Joey Bones

The New York Rangers are very proud to select from Stalnie Lisi Magnitogorsk of the MHL, Right Wing Vladislav Kamenev







1 (18) D: Julius Honka
2 (48) RW: Vladislav Kamenev

Edit: PM'd Velociraptor


----------



## Velociraptor

Happy to see we're back on our feet here, folks.



With the *forty-ninth* overall selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are pleased to select of the Niagara IceDogs of the Ontario Hockey League, Defenseman, *Aaron Haydon*






 at the 2014 NHL Entry Draft
*1-1* - *Sam Reinhart* - C - Kootenay (WHL)
*1-13* - *Kasperi Kapanen* - RW - KalPa (Liiga)
*1-49* - *Aaron Haydon* - D - Niagara (OHL)

Yandle Bars (Vancouver) has been notified.


----------



## rmartin65

Damn you! I was targeting Haydon.


----------



## Jamie Benn

are pleased to select, *Markus Pettersson* from Skelleftea


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

Montreal Canadiens are very proud to select Connor Chatham.


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

PMed resilient beast


----------



## ResilientBeast

Sorry about the delay. 

A little bit of a jump, but Tampa Bay selects Lucas Walmark C


----------



## Prussian_Blue

Kobe Armstrong said:


> Montreal Canadiens are very proud to select Connor Chatham.




Bloody hell...


----------



## ManByng

the  have traded forwards Kyle Clifford, Tyler Toffoli and d-man Alec Martinez, as well as picks #53 and #62 to....the  in return for F Tomas Vanek and his negotiation rights, F Cal Clutterbuck and picks #155, #177 and #185. pending approval from *cup*


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 53rd pick in the 2014 NHL Draft:

The New York Islanders are proud to select:

From the Dubuque Fighting Saints of the USHL:


*Shane Eiserman*








*2014 NHL Draft
New York Islanders*
1/5- Jake Virtanen
2/35- Brendan Lemieux
2/53- Shane Eiserman
​


----------



## DanStewart

ManByng said:


> the  have traded forwards Kyle Clifford, Tyler Toffoli and d-man Alec Martinez, as well as picks #53 and #62 to....the  in return for F Tomas Vanek and his negotiation rights, F Cal Clutterbuck and picks #155, #177 and #185. pending approval from *cup*




Approved. With that said LA will need to shed some significant salary if they are to sign their free agents and UFA Vanek.


----------



## dingbathero

Cup said:


> Approved. With that said *LA will need to shed some significant salary *if they are to sign their free agents and UFA Vanek.




Who is on the block LA?


----------



## ManByng

Cup said:


> Approved. With that said LA will need to shed some significant salary if they are to sign their free agents and UFA Vanek.




agreed! with Martinez and Clifford gone, it's a start at least.


----------



## ManByng

dingbathero said:


> Who is on the block LA?




Jared Stoll, Willie Mitchell, Robyn Regehr. for picks only, i have to get under the cap.

Mike Richards and Dustin Brown could be available as well.


----------



## rmartin65

With the 54th pick in the 2014 NHL Draft, the Pittsburgh Penguins are pleased to select, from Cape Breton of the QMJHL, C Clark Bishop! 

1.29) LW Adrian Kempe
2.54) C Clark Bishop

We are looking to get a pick as soon as possible, as we have another player rated pretty highly. Willing to package picks and/or roster players/prospects. Send me a PM with any offers.

Sending the next GM a PM right now.


----------



## Stud Muffin

Aquire
Callahan
Girardi


Aquire
3rd round pick 2015 
5th round pick 2014
Sami Attikalio


----------



## dingbathero

Stud, what does your team look like now?

I'd like to see the caps....


----------



## ManByng

if anyone wants Mike Richards for a 5th rounder, he's yours!


----------



## Joey Bones

dingbathero said:


> Stud, what does your team look like now?
> 
> I'd like to see the caps....




Well these were for the rights to Callahan and Girardi so technically the Avalanche would need to sign them still.


----------



## KeziaTML




----------



## Stud Muffin

dingbathero said:


> Stud, what does your team look like now?
> 
> I'd like to see the caps....




I actually have the caps written down at home and after contract projections I'm pretty sure I had enough for a 5.4-6.5million dollar LW


----------



## dingbathero

KeziaTML said:


>




yes leafs??


----------



## KeziaTML

Bleh thought I deleted that post, sorry


----------



## DMaz16

Dallas is looking to get a pick in the late second or early third. PM me if interested.


----------



## Harbessix

With the 55th overall selection in the 2014 NHL Draft, the Sharks are pleased to select from the Baie-Comeau Drakkar, Alexis Vanier


25th Overall - Conner Bleackley
55th Overall - Alexis Vanier


----------



## Joey Bones

The New York Rangers are proud to select from the Indiana Ice of the USHL defenseman Josh Jacobs.







1 (18) D: Julius Honka
2 (48) RW: Vladislav Kamenev
2 (56) D: Josh Jacobs


----------



## Kirk- NEHJ

The Boston Bruins select center Ryan Donato from Dexter School


----------



## DanStewart

Shocker Kirk. 

But really Donato was my next guy as well.


----------



## Kirk- NEHJ

Cup said:


> Shocker Kirk.
> 
> But really Donato was my next guy as well.




Liked him enough to take him with my 1st...and mark my words- he'll be a late 1st-round pick in June. Someone's going to spend a top-30 selection on him

But, I know how these mocks go, and I gambled that I could draft Tuch in the 1st and that Donato's 54th ranking on the Central list would see him drop to me. I doubt the teams with an interest in him are going to roll the dice on nabbing him in the late 2nd for real in Philly, but we'll see.


----------



## rmartin65

Pens are looking to package the 89th and 199th picks to move up as high as possible... send me a pm if interested.

EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## PricerStopDaPuck

Chicago BlackHawks are happy to select from Kingston Spencer Watson! I will pm the next guy


----------



## Harbessix

With the 59th selection, Sharks select Blake Clarke of the Saginaw Spirit


25th - Conner Bleackley
55th - Alexis Vanier
59th - Blake Clarke

PMed next gm


----------



## dingbathero

essence of phoenix said:


> With the 59th selection, Sharks select Blake Clarke of the Saginaw Spirit
> 
> 
> 25th - Conner Bleackley
> *55th - Alexis Vanier
> 59th - Blake Clarke*
> 
> PMed next gm




nice.

Interesting Vanier shall be and Clarke has potential to break out. Might be the sleeper of this draft.


----------



## stayinalive

galchenyuktocollberg said:


> Chicago BlackHawks are happy to select from Kingston Spencer Watson! I will pm the next guy




what a steal


----------



## DanStewart

Chicago is proud to select (via PM'd proxy list) Latvian forward Rihards Bukarts of the Brandon Wheat Kings.

Detroit is up next.


----------



## DanStewart

With the 61st overall selection Detroit selects from Charlottetown of the Q, G Mason MacDonald.

28th – C Dylan Larkin, USNTDP U18 (USHL)
31st – C Nick Schmaltz, Green Bay (USHL)
43rd – D Jack Dougherty, USNTDP U18 (USHL)
61st – G Mason MacDonald, Charlottetown (QMJHL)

Next GM has been PM'd.


----------



## dingbathero

What number are we on? Can we say that in our pick, instead of having to refer to the first page all the time... i'm such a diva


----------



## rattpak87

Looking to trade pick #74 for a package of picks. Inbox if you want a 3rd rounder.


----------



## rmartin65

dingbathero said:


> What number are we on? Can we say that in our pick, instead of having to refer to the first page all the time... i'm such a diva




I believe #62 is up


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 62nd pick in the 2014 NHL Draft:

The New York Islanders are proud to select:

From the Portland Winterhawks of the WHL:



*Keegan Iverson*








*2014 NHL Draft
New York Islanders*
1/5- Jake Virtanen
2/35- Brendan Lemieux
2/53- Shane Eiserman
3/62- Keegan Iverson
​


----------



## rmartin65

Mozesmadness said:


> *2014 NHL Draft
> New York Islanders*
> 1/5- Jake Virtanen
> 2/35- Brendan Lemieux
> 2/53- Shane Eiserman
> 3/62- Keegan Iverson




I am noticing a trend here.


----------



## David Strorm

Calgary selects Alex Peters from Plymouth.

Next GM pmed.


----------



## YEGJuniorFan

With the 64th pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft the Florida Panthers are proud to select, from the Brandon Wheat Kings, Jayce Hawryluk.







3rd overall - Sam Bennett
34th overall - Aaron Irving
64th overall - Jayce Hawryluk


Next GM has been pm'd


----------



## DMaz16

bsmith14 said:


> With the 64th pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft the Florida Panthers are proud to select, from the Brandon Wheat Kings, Jayce Hawryluk.




Pretty surprising that Bukarts went before Hawryluk


----------



## Prussian_Blue

With the *65th* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the ST. LOUIS BLUES are pleased to select, from the HIFK organization in Finland, goaltender VILLE HUSSO.







Winnipeg is on the clock, and has been notified.




*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthday​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|26|Anthony DeAngelo|
D/R​
|
5' 10.75​
|
175 lbs​
|
10-24-95​
|Sarnia (OHL)
*2*
|32|Ryan Macinnis|
C/L​
|
6' 03.50​
|
185 lbs​
|
02-14-96​
|Kitchener (OHL)
*3*
|65|Ville Husso|
G/L​
|
6' 03.00​
|
205 lbs​
|
02-06-95​
|HIFK Helsinki (
_Liiga_
)
*3*
|86||||||
*4*
|112||||||
*4*
|113||||||
*5*
|125||||||
*5*
|143||||||
*6*
|158||||||
*6*
|176||||||
*7*
|203||||||
*7*
|206||||||


----------



## Joey Bones

Willing to trade down and send the #78 pick for some picks. PM me if interested.


----------



## Joe Hallenback

Winnipeg Jets select with the 66th pick from the Prince Albert Raiders of the WHL

Reid Gardiner


----------



## Tecumseh

The Nashville Predators are proud to select, from the Val-d'Or Foreurs of the QMJHL, Nicolas Aube-Kubel.






Picks 

William Nylander
Alex Nedeljkovic
Nicolas Aube-Kubel


PM has been sent to Carolina


----------



## BeauportHarfangs

With the 68th selection in the 2014 NHL draft, the Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select... from the Espoo Blues in Finland, Goaltender, Kaapo Kahkonen.

Carolina Hurricanes:
8. LW Brendan Perlini
38. RW Oskar Lindblom
68. G Kaapo Kahkonen
98.
110.
188.


PMing Dallas now


----------



## DMaz16

With the 69th selection in the 2014 NHL Draft the Dallas Stars select, from the Ottawa 67's of the Ontario Hockey League​
Jacob Middleton​



Dallas Stars Picks
Round 1 (9) - Haydn Fleury (D) - Red Deer Rebels (WHL)
Round 2 (39) - Chase De Leo (C) - Portland Winterhawks (WHL)
Round 3 (69) - Jacob Middleton (D) - Ottawa 67's (OHL)


----------



## DMaz16

Paul Bissonnette PM'd


----------



## Prussian_Blue

Mr Momentum said:


> Paul Bissonnette PM'd




This cat took the entire 12 hours to make his last pick, too...


----------



## ManByng

Slava Voyonov is available for a 3rd rounder! (if you have the cap space).


----------



## PaulBissonnette

New Jersey selects Daniel Audette from Sherbrooke of the QMJHL with their 3rd round pick.

Ottawa's GM, puckguy11, has been PM' d.


----------



## Morry83

Mr Momentum said:


> With the 69th selection in the 2014 NHL Draft the Dallas Stars select, from the Ottawa 67's of the Ontario Hockey League​
> Jacob Middleton​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas Stars Picks
> Round 1 (9) - Haydn Fleury (D) - Red Deer Rebels (WHL)
> Round 2 (39) - Chase De Leo (C) - Portland Winterhawks (WHL)
> Round 3 (69) - Jacob Middleton (D) - Ottawa 67's (OHL)




Sick draft for Dallas so far haha. I maybe would've taken Glover or Dougherty over De Leo but it's close. Solid job though.


----------



## txomisc

Morry83 said:


> Sick draft for Dallas so far haha. I maybe would've taken Glover or Dougherty over De Leo but it's close. Solid job though.




A draft where Dallas lands Fleury, Glover and Middleton would be pretty damn sweet.


----------



## Joey Bones

#78 is still up for grabs. PM me if interested, looking for a package of later picks.


----------



## ManByng

like most drafts i have been in, it's now the 3rd round and things are slowing to a crawl pick wise.


----------



## Dr VinnyBoombatz

yep, I was really hoping on making my 3rd round selection today.


----------



## rmartin65

Its been 12 hours, so whichever list we are using, lets do it. And that guy should just be auto'd from now on (IMO, of course), as he has not even been on in a couple days.


----------



## Prussian_Blue

ManByng said:


> like most drafts i have been in, it's now the 3rd round and things are slowing to a crawl pick wise.




Yeah, and it's the same guy (Ottawa) who slowed the draft down to a crawl over the weekend, too, before he got a pick assigned to him.

Why do people sign on for these things if they're not going to take it at least semi-seriously, and pay freakin' attention to when their turn is coming up?


----------



## Stud Muffin

I think it's time to find a new sens gm


----------



## Tecumseh

I think we should simply assign Ottawa's picks from now on. We're having trouble finding someone reliable and it's pretty late in the draft anyway


----------



## rattpak87

Columbus's pick int he 3rd round (74th) is still available. Looking to deal it for a package of picks


----------



## DanStewart

Feel free to assign picks to teams after 12-hours has passed (no sooner) using the suggested 3:1 North American to European ratio. Lets try to keep the pace up guys.



Ottawa selects winger Vaclav Karacacek from Gatineau in the Q.

Next GM is PM'd.


----------



## dingbathero

Cup said:


> Feel free to assign picks to teams after 12-hours has passed (no sooner) using the suggested 3:1 North American to European ratio. Lets try to keep the pace up guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Ottawa selects winger Vaclav Karacacek from Gatineau in the Q.
> 
> Next GM is PM'd.




grr....

I was eyeing him.


----------



## Prussian_Blue

dingbathero said:


> grr....
> 
> I was eyeing him.




Yeah, me too...


----------



## Langway

Washington selects Johnathan MacLeod, D, US NTDP.


----------



## DanStewart

Detroit selects from Kitchener of the OHL winger Nick Magyar.

Next GM is PM'd


----------



## rattpak87

Columbus selects, at #74, Matt Mistele from Plymouth of the OHL


----------



## KeziaTML

The *Toronto Maple Leafs select*, from *USNTDP Juniors* of the *USHL*,

*Edwin Minney*


----------



## KeziaTML

Next GM PM'd


----------



## Kirk- NEHJ

That's a nice pick. I scouted Ed Minney extensively when he & Will Harrison were on the DC Jr. Capitals out of Rockville, Md. a few seasons back.

Tremendous physical tools, but also raw at the time. It was feast or famine a lot of the time, but man- when he's on, Minney is so dominant. He was the guy I was going to take with Boston's pick later this round, but didn't think he'd be there. Back to the drawing board.

Real good character & discipline, too. Both he and Harrison's fathers are both West Point grads- those two stood out on the Jr. Caps for their work ethic and leadership.

Great long-term upside with Minney.


----------



## dingbathero

With the 76th pick the  are happy to add from Djurgarden U20, defenceman, Adam Ollas Mattsson. 


Next gm pmd


----------



## Dr VinnyBoombatz

The Arizona Coyotes select Tyson Baillie

Arizona Coyotes Picks
Round 1 (17) - Robby Fabbri (C) - Guelph Storm (OHL)
Round 2 (47) - John Queeneville (LW) - Brandon Wheat Kings (WHL)
Round 3 (77) - Tyson Baillie (C) - Kelowna Rockets (WHL)

PM'd
Joey Bones


----------



## dingbathero

I am looking to acquire the last pick of the draft. Or near there. Want to draft a certain player. I'm sure he isn't on anyone's radar. 

I can send an ahl player to you in exchange. Please pm me. It would be great if you could help me out. 

I know I have a 7th but looking for another one.


----------



## KeziaTML

It was between mattsson and minney for me, out organization needed another solid g in the pipeline.


----------



## Joey Bones

I'll be making the selection around 9:30-10:00 if not traded. Still looking to move the pick for a few other later picks. *PLEASE PM ME IF INTERESTED!! TIME IS RUNNING OUT!!*


----------



## stayinalive

Dany Heatley and Clayton Stoner are available. Looking to trade either one or both for a 7th rounder.


----------



## stayinalive

have acquired Picks #78 and #198 from  in exchange for Picks #82 and #184


----------



## Joey Bones

stayinalive said:


> have acquired Picks #78 and #198 from  in exchange for Picks #82 and #184




Agreed


----------



## stayinalive

With the 78th Overall Pick the Minnesota Wild are proud to select

....from the Moncton Wildcats * Vladimir Tkachyov *








 Picks

Brycen Martin, 22nd Overall
Nikolay Goldobin, 34th Overall
Vladimir Tkachyov, 78th Overall​


----------



## Prussian_Blue

Point of clarification, please... when a pick that is on the clock is traded, as pick #78 just was, does the acquiring team get a new 12-hour clock, or do they have whatever was left on the clock at the time the pick was announced?

Seems to me that if someone acquires a pick that is on the clock, they should already know who they want to select with that pick? Reasonable or no?



*EDIT:* and as I was writing this post... 

Still a valid question, though, for future reference.


----------



## dingbathero

are rumoured to be in talks on acquiring something here during the draft, more to come.....


----------



## Stud Muffin

looking to trade Parenteau Stasny 2015 1st and Hejda for #1 RW will pick best offer


----------



## dingbathero

Stud Muffin said:


> looking to trade Parenteau Stasny 2015 1st and Hejda for #1 RW will pick best offer




Wow that's a lot


----------



## DanStewart

Detroit selects from Niagara of the OHL D Blake Siebenaler.

Next GM Pm'd.


----------



## Joey Bones

sends the #82 pick to the  for picks #99 and #159.


----------



## DMaz16

Joey Bones said:


> sends the #82 pick to the  for picks #99 and #159.




Agreed


----------



## dingbathero

*Trade*

 send Bruno Gervais to the  for the last pick, 210th, of the 2014 draft.


----------



## Stud Muffin

dingbathero said:


> send Bruno Gervais to the  for the last pick, 210th, of the 2014 draft.




Don't tell me your going to draft yourself


----------



## DanStewart

Prussian_Blue said:


> Point of clarification, please... when a pick that is on the clock is traded, as pick #78 just was, does the acquiring team get a new 12-hour clock, or do they have whatever was left on the clock at the time the pick was announced?
> 
> Seems to me that if someone acquires a pick that is on the clock, they should already know who they want to select with that pick? Reasonable or no?
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* and as I was writing this post...
> 
> Still a valid question, though, for future reference.




To clarify each selection has just 12-hours max regardless of how many times it gets traded.


----------



## dingbathero

Stud Muffin said:


> Don't tell me your going to draft yourself




Just have to wait and see. 

Lol


----------



## stayinalive

It has been 12 hours since the last pick, so Vancouver should get auto picked. Best player according to CSS would be Michael Bunting.


----------



## DanStewart

Vancouver selects from Sault Ste. Marie of the OHL LW Michael Bunting.

Next GM has been PM'd


----------



## DanStewart

Detroit looking to acquire a 4th rounder for D Kyle Quincey.


----------



## Kirk- NEHJ

A little less fantasy world trading & more fantasy world picking of players, eh?

Kthxbye


----------



## Prussian_Blue

Kirk- NEHJ said:


> A little less fantasy world trading & more fantasy world picking of players, eh?
> 
> Kthxbye






We salute you, sir.


----------



## rt

Sindiggy said:


> The Arizona Coyotes select Tyson Baillie
> 
> Arizona Coyotes Picks
> Round 1 (17) - Robby Fabbri (C) - Guelph Storm (OHL)
> Round 2 (47) - John Queeneville (LW) - Brandon Wheat Kings (WHL)
> Round 3 (77) - Tyson Baillie (C) - Kelowna Rockets (WHL)
> 
> PM'd
> Joey Bones




Holy cow! Great value!


----------



## ManByng

the  select *F Colby Cave*

next GM PM'd.


----------



## DMaz16

With the 82nd Overall pick in the 2014 NHL Draft, The Dallas Stars select from the Edmonton Oil Kings of the Western Hockey League​
Dysin Mayo​



Dallas Stars Picks
Round 1 (9) - Haydn Fleury (D) - Red Deer Rebels (WHL)
Round 2 (39) - Chase De Leo (C) - Portland Winterhawks (WHL)
Round 3 (69) - Jacob Middleton (D) - Ottawa 67's (OHL)
Round 3 (82) - Dysin Mayo (D) - Edmonton Oil Kings (WHL)


----------



## DMaz16

ManByng PM'd


----------



## ManByng

the  select F *Julien Nantel*

next GM PM'd.


----------



## Stud Muffin

Aquire
Dany Heatley
4th round pick (109)


Aquire 
Ryan Wilson
4th round pick (105)


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

Montreal Canadiens are proud to select Blake Siebenaler.

Next GM PMed


----------



## rmartin65

Kobe Armstrong said:


> Montreal Canadiens are proud to select Blake Siebenaler.
> 
> Next GM PMed




Already picked by Detroit.


----------



## Prussian_Blue

Kobe Armstrong said:


> Montreal Canadiens are proud to select Blake Siebenaler.






rmartin65 said:


> Already picked by Detroit.


----------



## rmartin65

Prussian_Blue said:


>




I sent him a PM.


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

sorry guys, control-f'd the first page and didn't see him, will pick again right now.

Montreal selects Sebastian Aho


----------



## Harbessix

The Sharks are very proud to select with the 85th pick overall, from the Chicoutimi Sagueneens, goaltender Julio Bilia


----------



## Prussian_Blue

With the *86th* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the ST. LOUIS BLUES are pleased to return to Finland in order to select, from the Ã„ssÃ¤t organization, right wing JUHO LAMMIKKO.







Boston is on the clock, and has been notified.




*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthday​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|26|Anthony DeAngelo|
D/R​
|
5' 10.75​
|
175 lbs​
|
10-24-95​
|Sarnia (OHL)
*2*
|32|Ryan Macinnis|
C/L​
|
6' 03.50​
|
185 lbs​
|
02-14-96​
|Kitchener (OHL)
*3*
|65|Ville Husso|
G/L​
|
6' 03.00​
|
205 lbs​
|
02-06-95​
|HIFK Helsinki (
_Liiga_
)
*3*
|86|Juho Lammikko|
RW/L​
|
6' 02.50​
|
189 lbs​
|
01-29-96​
|Ã„ssÃ¤t Pori (
_Liiga_
)
*4*
|112||||||
*4*
|113||||||
*5*
|123||||||
*5*
|125||||||
*5*
|143||||||
*6*
|158||||||
*6*
|176||||||
*7*
|203||||||
*7*
|206||||||


----------



## Kirk- NEHJ

With the 87th choice... the  Boston Bruins select...from the Calgary Hitmen of the Western Hockey League defenseman Ben Thomas

1-27; *Alex Tuch,* RW U.S. NTDP (USHL)
2- 57; *Ryan Donato*, C Dexter School (USHS)
3- 87; *Ben Thomas*, D Calgary (WHL)

Next GM PM'd


----------



## Stud Muffin

Aquire 
Gaborik


Aquire
Parenteau
Stastny(Fa)
4th round pick (109)


----------



## DanStewart

Stud Muffin said:


> Aquire
> Gaborik
> 
> 
> Aquire
> Parenteau
> Stastny(Fa)
> 4th round pick (109)




Colorado's GM is getting a little out of control with regards to trading for all these high $$$ forwards and/or their rights. I suggest before it gets too much more ridiculous (read unrealistic) you stop and focus on drafting...please.


----------



## Kirk- NEHJ

I live for the applause, applause, applause I live for the applause-plause, live for the applause-plause...


----------



## Prussian_Blue

Cup said:


> Colorado's GM is getting a little out of control with regards to trading for all these high $$$ forwards and/or their rights. I suggest before it gets too much more ridiculous (read unrealistic) you stop and focus on drafting... please.




Amen.

That's why I don't really like the idea of trades in these mocks, unless the GM's can keep them at least _somewhat_ realistic (as I believe I've tried to do with mine).

If Colorado's GM wants to build a fantasy team, there are dozens of proper outlets for that. This is not one of them.


----------



## Stud Muffin

Landeskog - Duchene - Gaborik
Cammalleri - Mackinnon - Callahan
Tanguay - Sutter- Gallagher
Glass - Talbot -Borderleau
Mitchell
Cliche


Emelin - Letang 
Smid - Girardi
Fraser - Barrie
Holden 

Varlamov
Ufa under 1m


----------



## DMaz16

The team as you've listed has 40,781,429 in salary accounted for next season. That mean's you'd have to sign Gaborik, Girardi, Callahan, Cammalleri, Barrie, Fraser, Sutter, Glass and a backup goalie for 30 million. Debatable at best.

Not only that but on the free market none of the UFA's are going to settle for short term deals and guys like Callahan are rumored to want max term deals. So what happens when Gallagher and Mack come of their entries. Realistically no GM would back their team into a corner like this and no GM would have this much turnover in one offseason.


----------



## Stud Muffin

Mr Momentum said:


> The team as you've listed has 40,781,429 in salary accounted for next season. That mean's you'd have to sign Gaborik, Girardi, Callahan, Cammalleri, Barrie, Fraser, Sutter, Glass and a backup goalie for 30 million. Debatable at best.
> 
> Not only that but on the free market none of the UFA's are going to settle for short term deals and guys like Callahan are rumored to want max term deals. So what happens when Gallagher and Mack come of their entries. Realistically no GM would back their team into a corner like this and no GM would have this much turnover in one offseason.




Gaborik-6.5 Callahan and Girardi-5.2 Cammaleri-5 Barrie-1.5 Fraser-1.5 Sutter-3 glass-1 goalie 1it works out to have .1m in cap space and with the cap going up again for the in the next 2-3 years to 80 million especially in 15/16 where all the stadium series games from this year will be added to the cap


----------



## stayinalive

With the 88th Overall Pick the Minnesota Wild are proud to select

....from FrÃ¶lunda, Sweden * Julius Bergmann *








 Picks

Brycen Martin, 22nd Overall
Nikolay Goldobin, 34th Overall
Vladimir Tkachyov, 78th Overall
Julius Bergmann, 88th Overall​


----------



## dingbathero

Stud Muffin said:


> Gaborik-6.5 Callahan and Girardi-5.2 Cammaleri-5 Barrie-1.5 Fraser-1.5 Sutter-3 glass-1 goalie 1it works out to have .1m in cap space and with the cap going up again for the in the next 2-3 years to 80 million especially in 15/16 where all the stadium series games from this year will be added to the cap




All will demand more money.

I'd like to think most are trying to be realistic ( like myself in trades)

Maybe next time limit trades to 2 per team when it comes to players on an NHL roster?


----------



## rattpak87

Stud Muffin said:


> Aquire
> Gaborik
> 
> 
> Aquire
> Parenteau
> Stastny(Fa)
> 4th round pick (109)




Agreed on trade!


----------



## rmartin65

With the 89th pick in the 2014 NHL Draft, the Pittsburgh Penguins select Jaden Lindo, RW from Owen Sound of the OHL!


----------



## Velociraptor

81. Los Angeles Kings (Montreal Canadiens) â€“ *C Colby Cave, Swift Current (WHL)*
82. Dallas Stars (Tampa Bay Lightning) â€“ *D Dysin Mayo, Edmonton (WHL)*
83. Los Angeles Kings â€“ *RW Julien Nantel, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)*
84. Montreal Canadiens (Colorado Avalanche) â€“ *D Sebastian Aho, Skelleftea (SuperElit)*
85. San Jose Sharks â€“ *G Julio Billia, Chicoutimi (QMJHL)*
86. St. Louis Blues â€“ *RW Juho Lammiko, Assat (Liiga Jr.)*
87. Boston Bruins â€“ *D Ben Thomas, Calgary (WHL)*
88. Minnesota Wild (Chicago Blackhawks) â€“ *D Julius Bergmann, Frolunda (SuperElit)*
89. Pittsburgh Penguins â€“ *RW Jaden Lindo, Owen Sound (OHL)*
90. Anaheim Ducks â€“ *ON THE CLOCK*


----------



## DanStewart

Anaheim selects D Nikita Tryamkin from Yekaterinburg in the KHL. (via proxy)

Next GM PM'd.


----------



## DanStewart

I think for the betterment of the mock draft we should call for no more roster player trades. Draft picks only please.


----------



## stayinalive

With the 91st Overall Pick the Minnesota Wild are proud to select

....from Chomutov, Czech Republic * Ondrej Kase *








 Picks

Brycen Martin, 22nd Overall
Nikolay Goldobin, 34th Overall
Vladimir Tkachyov, 78th Overall
Julius Bergmann, 88th Overall
Ondrej Kase, 91st Overall​


----------



## dingbathero

stayinalive said:


> With the 91st Overall Pick the Minnesota Wild are proud to select
> 
> ....from Chomutov, Czech Republic * Ondrej Kase *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picks
> 
> Brycen Martin, 22nd Overall
> Nikolay Goldobin, 34th Overall
> Vladimir Tkachyov, 78th Overall
> Julius Bergmann, 88th Overall
> Ondrej Kase, 91st Overall​





He is an interesting player.


----------



## PricerStopDaPuck

Chicago BlackHawks Could Potentially be very proud to select Warren Foegele of St. Andrews.


----------



## KeziaTML

Eh, It was either Foegele or someone else.. so..


----------



## KeziaTML

The *Toronto Maple Leafs select*, from *The Gatineau Olympiques* of the *QMJHL*,

*Alexis Pepin*






1 - 14 : Nick Ritchie
3 - 75 : Edwin Minney
4 - 93 : Alexis Pepin​


----------



## ManByng

^some giant players there!


----------



## YEGJuniorFan

The Florida Panthers are proud to select, G *Ilya Sorokin.*

3rd - C Sam Bennett
34th - D Aaron Irving
64th - F Jayce Hawryluk
94th - G Ilya Sorokin


----------



## ManByng

everybody's awake, so let's make some picks!


----------



## Velociraptor

Happy to see we're back on our feet here, folks.



With the *ninety-fifth* overall selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are pleased to select of Djurgarden in SuperElit, Defenseman, *Emil Johansson*






 at the 2014 NHL Entry Draft
*1-1* - *Sam Reinhart* - C - Kootenay (WHL)
*1-13* - *Kasperi Kapanen* - RW - KalPa (Liiga)
*2-49* - *Aaron Haydon* - D - Niagara (OHL)
*4-95* - *Emil Johansson* - D - Djurgarden (Elitserien)

Joe Hallenbeck (Winnipeg) has been notified.


----------



## Joe Hallenback

The Winnipeg Jets are proud to select for the WHL Edmonton Oil Kings center Brett Pollock


----------



## ManByng

Velociraptor said:


> Happy to see we're back on our feet here, folks.
> 
> 
> 
> With the *ninety-fifth* overall selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are pleased to select of Djurgarden in SuperElit, Defenseman, *Emil Johansson*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the 2014 NHL Entry Draft
> *1-1* - *Sam Reinhart* - C - Kootenay (WHL)
> *1-13* - *Kasperi Kapanen* - RW - KalPa (Liiga)
> *2-49* - *Aaron Haydon* - D - Niagara (OHL)
> *4-95* - *Emil Johansson* - D - Djurgarden (Elitserien)
> 
> Joe Hallenbeck (Winnipeg) has been notified.




^good picks....not being critical or anything, but i think that if i were picking for the Sabres, i would have picked yet another forward at #49 simply because the Sabres have a pile of defensive talent in the system.


----------



## Tecumseh

The Nashville Predators are proud to select, from the Kelowna Rockets of the Western Hockey League, Riley Stadel.






Picks

F William Nylander
G Alex Nedeljkovic
F Nicolas Aube-Kubel
D Riley Stadel


----------



## BeauportHarfangs

With the 98th selection in the 2014 NHL draft, the Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select... from the Kelowna Rockets of the WHL, LW Justin Kirkland.

Carolina Hurricanes:
8. LW Brendan Perlini
38. RW Oskar Lindblom
68. G Kaapo Kahkonen
98. LW Justin Kirkland
110.
188.


Joey Bones has been PM'd


----------



## Velociraptor

ManByng said:


> ^good picks....not being critical or anything, but i think that if i were picking for the Sabres, i would have picked yet another forward at #49 simply because the Sabres have a pile of defensive talent in the system.




You're probably right, I liked Watson at 49 but I thought Haydon was too good to pass on, really like his game.


----------



## Joey Bones

trade the #99 pick to the  for picks #117, #147, & #207

Bruins are up


----------



## Kirk- NEHJ

The Boston Bruins would like to thank the city of...Philadelphia and Cup of course...for running such a killer mock draft and getting things back on the rails.

With the 99th and our final selection of the 2014 NHL Mock Entry Draft...the Boston Bruins select...from the South Shore Kings of the U.S. Premier League...forward Beau Starrett

We will now adjourn early to start our post-draft celly and bar tab (and I can go on my business trip without the need to check this draft so often). The B's abide...with four project picks, it's about quality not quantity, and the team can afford to wait a long time for the potential payoff of Tuch, Donato, Starrett up front and see what Thomas looks like on D in the next 2 years when it comes time to sign him.

And on that note- I bid you all a fond adieu and all the best with the rest of the picks.

*2014 Boston Bruins Mock

Rd/Pick*
1/27 *Alex Tuch*, RW US NTDP (USHL)
2/57 *Ryan Donato*, C Dexter School (USHS)
3/87 *Ben Thomas*, D Calgary (WHL)
4/99 *Beau Starrett*, LW South Shore (USPHL)


----------



## Joe Hallenback

The Winnipeg Jets are happy to select from the HC Kometa Brno Pavel Jenys


----------



## rmartin65

So, Sens are on auto-skip. NA list or Euro list?

If I am correct, it would be-
NA- Emil Aronsson, C, Blainville-Boisbriand

or

Euro- Lawrence Pilut, D, HV71 JR.


----------



## Joey Bones

rmartin65 said:


> So, Sens are on auto-skip. NA list or Euro list?
> 
> If I am correct, it would be-
> NA- Emil Aronsson, C, Blainville-Boisbriand
> 
> or
> 
> Euro- Lawrence Pilut, D, HV71 JR.




Just give him Aronsson and move on. No need to wait another like 5 hours for someone else to comment. Gotta keep this mock moving.


----------



## Prussian_Blue

Joey Bones said:


> Just give him Aronsson and move on. No need to wait another like 5 hours for someone else to comment. Gotta keep this mock moving.




No... give him Pilut. The last couple of "auto" picks were North Americans, IIRC.


----------



## rmartin65

Joey Bones said:


> Just give him Aronsson and move on. No need to wait another like 5 hours for someone else to comment. Gotta keep this mock moving.






Prussian_Blue said:


> No... give him Pilut. The last couple of "auto" picks were North Americans, IIRC.




I flipped a coin- Aronsson it is.

PM'ing the next GM now.


----------



## DanStewart

Just to make it official.



Ottawa selects Emil Aronsson, C, Blainville-Boisbriand.


----------



## Langway

Washington selects Shane Gersich, LW, US NTDP.

MTL PM'd.


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

Sorry I'm late had a lot of work to do. Montreal selects Brandon Prophet


----------



## rattpak87

With the next pick (104th overall), Columbus selects Nikita Yazkov of Windsor in the OHL

Next GM PM'ed


----------



## stayinalive

With the 105th Overall Pick the Minnesota Wild are proud to select

....from the Victoria Royals * Joe Hicketts *








 Picks

Brycen Martin, 22nd Overall
Nikolay Goldobin, 34th Overall
Vladimir Tkachyov, 78th Overall
Julius Bergmann, 88th Overall
Ondrej Kase, 91st Overall
Joe Hicketts, 105th Overall​


----------



## Tecumseh

The Nashville Predators are proud to select, from the Camrose Kodiaks of the Alberta Junior Hockey League, Tanner MacMaster.






Picks

F William Nylander
G Alex Nedeljkovic
F Nicolas Aube-Kubel
D Riley Stadel
C Tanner MacMaster


----------



## KeziaTML

The *Toronto Maple Leafs select*, from *The Saskatoon Blades* of the *WHL*,

*Nelson Nogier*






1 - 14 : Nick Ritchie
3 - 75 : Edwin Minney
4 - 93 : Alexis Pepin
4 - 107 : Nelson Nogier​


----------



## Tecumseh

KeziaTML said:


> The *Toronto Maple Leafs select*, from *The Saskatoon Blades* of the *WHL*,
> 
> *Nelson Nogier*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - 14 : Nick Ritchie
> 3 - 75 : Edwin Minney
> 4 - 93 : Alexis Pepin
> 4 - 107 : Nelson Nogier​




That was the guy I was going to pick but I decided I should pick a forward over a defensemen this time so I picked MacMaster


----------



## KeziaTML

There's a certain trend with the players on our roster, and he was the BPA. No brainer, especially with a specific need for a physical shut down D. Having an A on his chest is definitely a bonus.


----------



## Tecumseh

KeziaTML said:


> There's a certain trend with the players on our roster, and he was the BPA. No brainer, especially with a specific need for a physical shut down D. Having an A on his chest is definitely a bonus.




No doubt he was the BPA but this was also my second pick this round so I picked a project, high risk high reward player. If it was my only pick in the round, I would have selected Nogier.


----------



## ManByng

the  are pleased to select....from the West Kelowna Warriors of the BCHL.....*F Jason Cotton*

next GM PM'd.


----------



## McMozesmadness

KeziaTML said:


> The *Toronto Maple Leafs select*, from *The Saskatoon Blades* of the *WHL*,
> 
> *Nelson Nogier*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - 14 : Nick Ritchie
> 3 - 75 : Edwin Minney
> 4 - 93 : Alexis Pepin
> 4 - 107 : Nelson Nogier​




Great pick, this guy is smooth, excellent mobility


----------



## Tecumseh

Mozesmadness said:


> Great pick, this guy is smooth, excellent mobility




Maybe I should have picked him, I might have suddenly got a lot more popular around here.


----------



## stayinalive

JM358 said:


> Maybe I should have picked him, I might have suddenly got a lot more popular around here.




maybe it gets you a good feeling, but IMO MacMaster is a way better pick then Nogier.


----------



## DanStewart

stayinalive said:


> maybe it gets you a good feeling, but IMO MacMaster is a way better pick then Nogier.




Higher potential upside for sure.


----------



## DanStewart

(Via NHL Central scouting's list since he missed his time)

Columbus selects D *Lawrence Pilut *from HV71.

Next GM has been PM'd.


----------



## BeauportHarfangs

With the 110th selection in the 2014 NHL draft, the Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select... from Loko Yaroslav of the MHL, Centre, Pavel Kraskovsky.

Carolina Hurricanes:
8. LW Brendan Perlini
38. RW Oskar Lindblom
68. G Kaapo Kahkonen
98. LW Justin Kirkland
110. C Pavel Kraskovsky
188.

Next team has been PM'd


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

Maybe a reach, but Montreal selects Kevin Laliberte

next gm pmed


----------



## Prussian_Blue

With the *112th* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the ST. LOUIS BLUES are pleased to select, from CSKA juniors in Russia, left wing ALEXANDER SHAROV.

With the *113th* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the ST. LOUIS BLUES are pleased to select, from Frolunda juniors in Sweden, defenseman WILLIAM LAGESSON.




.....





Calgary is on the clock, and has been notified.




*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthday​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|26|Anthony DeAngelo|
D/R​
|
5' 10.75​
|
175 lbs​
|
10-24-95​
|Sarnia (OHL)
*2*
|32|Ryan Macinnis|
C/L​
|
6' 03.50​
|
185 lbs​
|
02-14-96​
|Kitchener (OHL)
*3*
|65|Ville Husso|
G/L​
|
6' 03.00​
|
205 lbs​
|
02-06-95​
|HIFK Helsinki (
_Liiga_
)
*3*
|86|Juho Lammikko|
RW/L​
|
6' 02.50​
|
189 lbs​
|
01-29-96​
|Ã„ssÃ¤t Pori (
_Liiga_
)
*4*
|112|Alexander Sharov|
LW/L​
|
6' 02.00​
|
187 lbs​
|
11-05-95​
|CSKA 2 (RUS Jr)
*4*
|113|William Lagesson|
D/L​
|
6' 02.00​
|
196 lbs​
|
02-22-96​
|Frolunda (SWE Jr)
*5*
|123||||||
*5*
|125||||||
*5*
|143||||||
*6*
|158||||||
*6*
|176||||||
*7*
|203||||||
*7*
|206||||||


----------



## rattpak87

Sorry for missing Columbus' last pick. Big storm in Atlantic Canada and was out of power for the last 2 days. I'm good for the 5th round


----------



## David Strorm

Calgary selects Ryan Foss.


----------



## Joey Moss

Edmonton selects *Ryan Verbeek* from Kingston.

NSH PM'd.


----------



## Tecumseh

The Nashville Predators are proud to select, from the Rouyn-Noranda Huskies of the QMJHL, Francis Perron.






Picks

F William Nylander
G Alex Nedeljkovic
F Nicolas Aube-Kubel
D Riley Stadel
F Tanner MacMaster
F Francis Perron



stayinalive said:


> maybe it gets you a good feeling, but IMO MacMaster is a way better pick then Nogier.






Cup said:


> Higher potential upside for sure.




Thanks for the good words. I think he's got great upside just a long road to the NHL for him.


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 117th selection, the New York Rangers are proud to select from the United States National Team Development Program of the USHL, Center/Left Wing Anders Bjork.







1 (18) D: Julius Honka
2 (48) RW: Vladislav Kamenev
2 (56) D: Josh Jacobs
4 (117) C/LW: Anders Bjork

Next GM PM'd


----------



## DanStewart

Detroit is proud to select from Djurgarden defenseman Andreas Englund.

Next gm has been PM'd


----------



## rmartin65

The Pittsburgh Penguins are excited to select RW Hunter Smith from the Oshawa Generals of the OHL 

Sending a PM to the next GM now.


----------



## Langway

Washington selects Jake Walman, D, Toronto Jr. Canadiens/OJHL.

BUF PM'd.


----------



## Jamie Benn

Langway said:


> Washington selects Jake Walman, D, Toronto Jr. Canadiens/OJHL.
> 
> BUF PM'd.




Steal.


----------



## DanStewart

(via NHL Central Scouting's list since Buffalo missed their pick)

The Sabres are proud to select centre *Mike Amadio *from North Bay of the OHL.

Next GM will be PM'd shortly.


----------



## Joey Moss

Edmonton selects G *Jonas Johansson* from Brynas Jr. 

Next GM PM'd.


----------



## Prussian_Blue

With the *123rd* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the ST. LOUIS BLUES are pleased to select, from the Cape Breton Screaming Eagles of the QMJHL, center CAMERON DARCY.






Los Angeles is on the clock, and has been notified.




*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthday​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|26|Anthony DeAngelo|
D/R​
|
5' 10.75​
|
175 lbs​
|
10-24-95​
|Sarnia (OHL)
*2*
|32|Ryan Macinnis|
C/L​
|
6' 03.50​
|
185 lbs​
|
02-14-96​
|Kitchener (OHL)
*3*
|65|Ville Husso|
G/L​
|
6' 03.00​
|
205 lbs​
|
02-06-95​
|HIFK Helsinki (
_Liiga_
)
*3*
|86|Juho Lammikko|
RW/L​
|
6' 02.50​
|
189 lbs​
|
01-29-96​
|Ã„ssÃ¤t Pori (
_Liiga_
)
*4*
|112|Alexander Sharov|
LW/L​
|
6' 02.00​
|
187 lbs​
|
11-05-95​
|CSKA 2 (RUS Jr)
*4*
|113|William Lagesson|
D/L​
|
6' 02.00​
|
196 lbs​
|
02-22-96​
|Frolunda (SWE Jr)
*5*
|123|Cameron Darcy|
C/R​
|
6' 00.00​
|
185 lbs​
|
03-02-94​
|Cape Breton (QMJHL)
*5*
|125||||||
*5*
|143||||||
*6*
|158||||||
*6*
|176||||||
*7*
|203||||||
*7*
|206||||||


----------



## ManByng

the  proudly select....from the Kamloops Blazers of the WHL....*D Ryan Rehill*

next GM PM'd.

#81......C Colby Cave
#83......RW Julien Nantel
#108....C Jason Cotton
#124....D Ryan Rehill


----------



## Prussian_Blue

With the *125rd* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the ST. LOUIS BLUES are pleased to select, from Eden Prairie High School in Minnesota and bound for the University of Nebraska at Omaha (Omaha! Omaha!), defenseman LUC SNUGGERUD.






Winnipeg is on the clock, and has been notified.




*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthday​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|26|Anthony DeAngelo|
D/R​
|
5' 10.75​
|
175 lbs​
|
10-24-95​
|Sarnia (OHL)
*2*
|32|Ryan Macinnis|
C/L​
|
6' 03.50​
|
185 lbs​
|
02-14-96​
|Kitchener (OHL)
*3*
|65|Ville Husso|
G/L​
|
6' 03.00​
|
205 lbs​
|
02-06-95​
|HIFK Helsinki (
_Liiga_
)
*3*
|86|Juho Lammikko|
RW/L​
|
6' 02.50​
|
189 lbs​
|
01-29-96​
|Ã„ssÃ¤t Pori (
_Liiga_
)
*4*
|112|Alexander Sharov|
LW/L​
|
6' 02.00​
|
187 lbs​
|
11-05-95​
|CSKA 2 (RUS Jr)
*4*
|113|William Lagesson|
D/L​
|
6' 02.00​
|
196 lbs​
|
02-22-96​
|Frolunda (SWE Jr)
*5*
|123|Cameron Darcy|
C/R​
|
6' 00.00​
|
185 lbs​
|
03-02-94​
|Cape Breton (QMJHL)
*5*
|125|Luc Snuggerud|
D/L​
|
6' 00.25​
|
180 lbs​
|
09-18-95​
|Eden Prairie (MN HS)
*5*
|143||||||
*6*
|158||||||
*6*
|176||||||
*7*
|203||||||
*7*
|206||||||


----------



## DanStewart

Prussian_Blue said:


> With the *125rd* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the ST. LOUIS BLUES are pleased to select, from Eden Prairie High School in Minnesota defenseman LUC SNUGGERUD




Nice pick, he was my next guy.


----------



## Joe Hallenback

Winnipeg Jets are proud to select from the Portland Jr. Pirates James Winkler


----------



## Tecumseh

The Nashville Predators are proud to select, from Eagan High School in Minnesota, Nick Wolff






Picks

F William Nylander
G Alex Nedeljkovic
F Nicolas Aube-Kubel
D Riley Stadel
C Tanner MacMaster
F Francis Perron
D Nick Wolff


----------



## Prussian_Blue

Buffalo is an hour away from being "auto'ed" for the third straight time... what's up with Velociraptor? He used to host these mocks, and always did a great job?


----------



## Joey Bones

So is it time to auto or....


----------



## Prussian_Blue

Joey Bones said:


> So is it time to auto or....




Way past time.

Buffalo has been awarded RW Alex Schoenborn of the Portland Winter Hawks, the highest-ranked player (57th NA) left on the board. I will message the next general manager (Dallas).


----------



## dingbathero

Who runs this thing?

Is it a bunch of people now?


----------



## DanStewart

dingbathero said:


> Who runs this thing?
> 
> Is it a bunch of people now?




Everyone can help keep things going. That is why there are rules and guidelines.



Buffalo has been awarded RW *Alex Schoenborn *of the Portland Winter Hawks.


----------



## DMaz16

I don't have computer access at the moment so I can't make it look nice but Dallas takes Austin Poganski

Does someone mind PMing the next GM for me


----------



## Dr VinnyBoombatz

Done, I've PM'd PaulBissonnette


----------



## Joey Bones

PaulBissonette hasn't been on in over a week. Should we just auto him too or should we wait a bit longer?


----------



## Prussian_Blue

Joey Bones said:


> PaulBissonette hasn't been on in over a week. Should we just auto him too or should we wait a bit longer?




I'd vote for "autoing" him immediately (and would not have allowed a guy with a three-week-old HF account to participate in this mock in the first place, but...), but we should at least give him the benefit of the full twelve hours before doing so.

I fully support "autoing" him at 4:54 PM today. Buffalo's current GM gets a little slack on the 12-hour rule because he's a veteran poster who has established credibility, especially in mock drafts. Jersey's current GM, on the other hand...


----------



## DanStewart

PaulBissonette has not missed a pick so he will be given the full 12-hour clock and has until *5:28 PM EST *to make that pick. I will send him another PM.

Just so everyone knows who can be auto picked right away, the front page has been updated with notes on two GM's who have lost their spots in this mock. Feel free to assign them picks as soon as their turn comes up.


----------



## rmartin65

Ok, it's still too early to autoskip, but just so we are ready-

Since we established we were going 3 NA then 1 Europe, the next auto'd pick should be from NA, as just the last 2 auto's have been from NA. As far as I can tell, the highest ranked NA skater left is Brandon Hickey, D, Spruce Grove (AJHL).

I repeat, this is so we can get a move on once the clock runs out (which it has not yet), not actually skipping him now.


----------



## Velociraptor

Sorry for the hold-ups fellas, I was away skiing this weekend and did not have my computer. I wasn't able to access my PM's from my phone.

I'm good from here on in.


----------



## rmartin65

Cup said:


> PaulBissonette has not missed a pick so he will be given the full 12-hour clock and has until *5:28 PM EST *to make that pick. I will send him another PM.
> 
> Just so everyone knows who can be auto picked right away, the front page has been updated with notes on two GM's who have lost their spots in this mock. Feel free to assign them picks as soon as their turn comes up.






rmartin65 said:


> Ok, it's still too early to autoskip, but just so we are ready-
> 
> Since we established we were going 3 NA then 1 Europe, the next auto'd pick should be from NA, as just the last 2 auto's have been from NA. As far as I can tell, the highest ranked NA skater left is Brandon Hickey, D, Spruce Grove (AJHL).
> 
> I repeat, this is so we can get a move on once the clock runs out (which it has not yet), not actually skipping him now.




Alright, he is being skipped.  select Brandon Hickey, D, Spruce Grove of the AJHL. The next skipped pick should come from the Euro list. I will PM the next GM.


----------



## KeziaTML

Sens are skipped as well


----------



## rmartin65

rmartin65 said:


> Alright, he is being skipped.  select Brandon Hickey, D, Spruce Grove of the AJHL. The next skipped pick should come from the Euro list. I will PM the next GM.




Well, the next GM is Ottawa, who is on auto-skip. Since the last 3 auto's have been from the NA list, we move on to the Europe list. 

 have been awarded Dominik Masin, D, Slavia Jr.

I will PM the next GM.


----------



## Langway

Washington selects Darby Llewellyn, RW, Kitchener/OHL.


----------



## DanStewart

Detroit selects from Saint John D *Olivier Leblanc*.

Next GM has been PM'd.


----------



## KeziaTML

have elapsed their 12 hour clock, appointing BPA Reid Duke


----------



## KeziaTML

The *Toronto Maple Leafs* select, from *The Youngstown Phantoms* of the *USHL*,

*Maxim Letunov*






1 - 14 : Nick Ritchie
3 - 75 : Edwin Minney
4 - 93 : Alexis Pepin
4 - 107 : Nelson Nogier
5 - 135 : Maxim Letunov

Next GM has been summoned​


----------



## YEGJuniorFan

Florida Panthers select, from Charlottetown of the Quebec League, *Alexandre Goulet.*




2014 Draft:

Sam Bennett
Aaron Irving
Jayce Hawryluk
Ilya Sorokin
Alex Goulet


Sorry for the error in the pick


----------



## KeziaTML

Already selected. Please do a CTRL-F on the first page to see if your player is already taken.


----------



## Dr VinnyBoombatz

The Arizona Coyotes select Brett Lernout - D - WHL

PM'd: essence of phoenix

2014 Draft:
Rd 1 - Robby Fabbri - C
Rd 2 - John Queeneville - LW
Rd 3 - Tyson Baillie - C
Rd 5 - Brett Lernout - D


----------



## Harbessix

The Sharks are pleased to select, from the Guelph Storm, D Phil Baltisberger

next GM PM'ed


----------



## YEGJuniorFan

The Florida Panthers select, from the Halifax Moosehead's of the Quebec League, defenseman *Matthew Murphy.*

2014 Draft:

Sam Bennett - C
Aaron Irving - D
Jayce Hawryluk - C
Ilya Sorokin - G
Alex Goulet - C
Matthew Murphy - D

Next gm messaged


----------



## Jamie Benn

are pleased to select *Chase Perry* from the Wentachee Wild of the NAHL.


----------



## rmartin65

Its been 12 hours. With the 141st pick in the draft the  have been awarded Daniel Moynihan, C/LW from Halifax of the QMJHL.

I will PM the next GM.


----------



## ResilientBeast

With the 142 pick, the Tampa Bay Lightning select *Yannick Rathgeb D*








> This Swiss import is a heads up offensive minded defenseman who does not go looking for but will not shy away from physical confrontation. He has great puck moving skills, solid overall mobility and a heavy shot that is accurate from the point. (November 2013)




http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=95055

Please Pm next for me thank you

-Joshua Ho-Sang RW
-Lucas Walmark C
-Yannick Rathgeb D


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

will make my selection shortly


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

wait, shouldn't I get 12 hours? Was I really expected to pick from 12AM to 12PM? I thought the clock had a start and stop time for hours in a day..


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

okay didn't check the update to 24 hours, I'm fine with Moynihan and I'll make the remainder of my picks in this mock.


----------



## Prussian_Blue

With the *143rd* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the ST. LOUIS BLUES are pleased to select, from Eden Prairie High School in Minnesota and bound for the University of Nebraska at Omaha (Omaha! Omaha!), right wing STEVEN SPINNER.






The New York Rangers are on the clock, and have been notified.




*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthday​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|26|Anthony DeAngelo|
D/R​
|
5' 10.75​
|
175 lbs​
|
10-24-95​
|Sarnia (OHL)
*2*
|32|Ryan Macinnis|
C/L​
|
6' 03.50​
|
185 lbs​
|
02-14-96​
|Kitchener (OHL)
*3*
|65|Ville Husso|
G/L​
|
6' 03.00​
|
205 lbs​
|
02-06-95​
|HIFK Helsinki (
_Liiga_
)
*3*
|86|Juho Lammikko|
RW/L​
|
6' 02.50​
|
189 lbs​
|
01-29-96​
|Ã„ssÃ¤t Pori (
_Liiga_
)
*4*
|112|Alexander Sharov|
LW/L​
|
6' 02.00​
|
187 lbs​
|
11-05-95​
|CSKA 2 (RUS Jr)
*4*
|113|William Lagesson|
D/L​
|
6' 02.00​
|
196 lbs​
|
02-22-96​
|Frolunda (SWE Jr)
*5*
|123|Cameron Darcy|
C/R​
|
6' 00.00​
|
185 lbs​
|
03-02-94​
|Cape Breton (QMJHL)
*5*
|125|Luc Snuggerud|
D/L​
|
6' 00.25​
|
180 lbs​
|
09-18-95​
|Eden Prairie (MN HS)
*5*
|143|Steven Spinner|
RW/R​
|
5' 11.50​
|
196 lbs​
|
12-15-95​
|Eden Prairie (MN HS)
*6*
|158||||||
*6*
|176||||||
*7*
|203||||||
*7*
|206||||||


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 144th overall pick, the Rangers are proud to select out of Modo J20 from the SuperElit, left wing Daniel Muzito-Bagenda.







1 (18) D: Julius Honka
2 (48) RW: Vladislav Kamenev
2 (56) D: Josh Jacobs
4 (117) C: Anders Bjork
5 (144) LW: Daniel Muzito-Bagenda

Next GM PM'd


----------



## PricerStopDaPuck

Chicago BlackHawks Select from the London Knights Christian Dvorak. Next Gm will be messaged.


----------



## ResilientBeast

*Andrei Mironov D*, Dynamo Moscow

Pm next please

-Joshua Ho-Sang RW
-Lucas Walmark C
-Yannick Rathgeb D
-Andrei Mironov D


----------



## DanStewart

Prussian_Blue said:


> With the 143rd pick, St. Louis selects STEVEN SPINNER from Eden Prairie HS in Minnesota.




Another good pick.


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 147th overall pick the Rangers are proud to select out of Skelleftea J20 from the SuperElit, center Axel Holmstrom.







1 (18) D: Julius Honka
2 (48) RW: Vladislav Kamenev
2 (56) D: Josh Jacobs
4 (117) C: Anders Bjork
5 (144) LW: Daniel Muzito-Bagenda
5 (147) C: Axel Holmstrom

Next GM PM'd


----------



## PricerStopDaPuck

Chicago BlackHawks select from Tri-City Josh Thrower. Next guy pm'd


----------



## rmartin65

With the 149th pick in the draft, the Pittsburgh Penguins select Neal Pionk, D, Sioux City of the USHL.

With the 150th pick in the draft, the Pittsburgh Penguins select Ryan Mantha, D, Indiana Ice of the USHL. 

I will PM the next GM.


----------



## PricerStopDaPuck

(#1) 23rd Overall: Sonny Milano
(#2) 58th Overall:Spencer Watson
(#4) 92nd Overall: Warren Foegele
(#5)145th Overall: Christian Dvorak
(#5)148th Overall: Josh Thrower
(#7) 208th Overall:


----------



## DanStewart

Detroit selects from Waterloo of the USHL *C Tyler Sheehy*.

Next GM has been PM'd.


----------



## Prussian_Blue

rmartin65 said:


> With the 150th pick in the draft, the Pittsburgh Penguins select Ryan Mantha, D, Indiana Ice of the USHL.






Cup said:


> Detroit selects from Waterloo of the USHL *C Tyler Sheehy*.




Good picks, gentlemen... those were the next two players on my list.


----------



## DanStewart

Oilers are awarded *LW Mitch Slattery *(from NHL Centrals list).

I will PM the next GM.


----------



## DanStewart

Keep this going guys, autoing those who don't show and PMing the next guy, this weekend. I am going on a little trip that will take me away from the mock with only limited availability for the next three days. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DMaz16

Dallas selects from Lokomotiv Yaroslav of the KHL Vladislav Gavrikov

I still don't have computer access so does someone mind PMing the next GM


----------



## Dr VinnyBoombatz

The next GM is PaulBissonette who hasn't been on in days if not weeks.


----------



## rmartin65

Sindiggy said:


> The next GM is PaulBissonette who hasn't been on in days if not weeks.




Unfortunately, I think he has only been auto'd once, so I feel like it might set a bad precedent if we auto him this time. On the other hand... he missed his last week and has not been on since the 9th. It looks like the dude has checked out on this one. 

I dont want to be the guy making the call, but I would support it if he becomes an auto-skipped guy until he logs in.


----------



## Prussian_Blue

rmartin65 said:


> Unfortunately, I think he has only been auto'd once, so I feel like it might set a bad precedent if we auto him this time. On the other hand... he missed his last week and has not been on since the 9th. It looks like the dude has checked out on this one.
> 
> I dont want to be the guy making the call, but I would support it if he becomes an auto-skipped guy until he logs in.




I feel like we pretty much have to give him his 12 hours on this one, and then auto-pick for this selection and all remaining selections, unless Cup says otherwise when he comes back from his vacation. 

Does Jersey have another selection that is likely to come up this weekend? If so, then I think we have to give the rookie the benefit of the doubt and give him his 12 hours for any additional selections, unless, again, Cup says otherwise after he returns from his weekend break.


----------



## Prussian_Blue

Mr Momentum said:


> Dallas selects from Lokomotiv Yaroslav of the KHL Vladislav Gavrikov
> 
> I still don't have computer access so does someone mind PMing the next GM




That's a Dallas kind of pick... good choice there. Another one falls off of my list...


----------



## rmartin65

Alright, its been well over 12 hours at this point, so this cat is being skipped. And since it is his second consecutive skip, I propose that he is placed on the auto-skip list. It looks like the last three skips were NA/NA/NA (Duke/Moynihan/Slattery), so we are choosing from the Euro list list.

 have been awarded Arvid Lundberg, D, Skelleftea

I will pm the next GM


----------



## ManByng

the  select....from Mississauga of the OHL....*F Damien Bourne*....fixed it.

next GM PM'd.


----------



## KeziaTML

Hunter smith already taken.


----------



## Joe Hallenback

Winnipeg Jets select from the Kelowna Rockets Rourke Chartier


----------



## Tecumseh

Selects Mark Marin(Kazan 2, Russia Jr.)


----------



## Prussian_Blue

With the *158th* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the ST. LOUIS BLUES are pleased to select, from the Plymouth Whalers of the Ontario Hockey League, defenseman JOSH WESLEY.






The New York Rangers are on the clock, and have been notified.




*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthday​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|26|Anthony DeAngelo|
D/R​
|
5' 10.75​
|
175 lbs​
|
10-24-95​
|Sarnia (OHL)
*2*
|32|Ryan Macinnis|
C/L​
|
6' 03.50​
|
185 lbs​
|
02-14-96​
|Kitchener (OHL)
*3*
|65|Ville Husso|
G/L​
|
6' 03.00​
|
205 lbs​
|
02-06-95​
|HIFK Helsinki (
_Liiga_
)
*3*
|86|Juho Lammikko|
RW/L​
|
6' 02.50​
|
189 lbs​
|
01-29-96​
|Ã„ssÃ¤t Pori (
_Liiga_
)
*4*
|112|Alexander Sharov|
LW/L​
|
6' 02.00​
|
187 lbs​
|
11-05-95​
|CSKA 2 (RUS Jr)
*4*
|113|William Lagesson|
D/L​
|
6' 02.00​
|
196 lbs​
|
02-22-96​
|Frolunda (SWE Jr)
*5*
|123|Cameron Darcy|
C/R​
|
6' 00.00​
|
185 lbs​
|
03-02-94​
|Cape Breton (QMJHL)
*5*
|125|Luc Snuggerud|
D/L​
|
6' 00.25​
|
180 lbs​
|
09-18-95​
|Eden Prairie (MN HS)
*5*
|143|Steven Spinner|
RW/R​
|
5' 11.50​
|
196 lbs​
|
12-15-95​
|Eden Prairie (MN HS)
*6*
|158|Josh Wesley|
D/R​
|
6' 02.50​
|
194 lbs​
|
04-09-96​
|Plymouth (OHL)
*6*
|176||||||
*7*
|203||||||
*7*
|206||||||


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 159th pick the Rangers are proud to select out of Lugano from the NLA, goaltender Elvis Merzlikins.







1 (18) D: Julius Honka
2 (48) RW: Vladislav Kamenev
2 (56) D: Josh Jacobs
4 (117) C: Anders Bjork
5 (144) LW: Daniel Muzito-Bagenda
5 (147) C: Axel Holmstrom
6 (159) G: Elvis Merzlikins


----------



## Prussian_Blue

Joey Bones said:


> The Rangers are proud to select goalie Elvis Merzlikins




Elvis has left the building...


----------



## DanStewart

New Jersey is auto'd the next guy on NHL centrals list, *D Kyle Jenkins* from the Greyhounds.

Next GM has been PM'd.


----------



## ManByng

Prussian_Blue said:


> Elvis has left the building...




....thank, thank you very much....


----------



## stayinalive

With the 161st Overall Pick the Minnesota Wild are proud to select

....from Spartak Moskva * Igor Shestyorkin *








 Picks

Brycen Martin, 22nd Overall
Nikolay Goldobin, 34th Overall
Vladimir Tkachyov, 78th Overall
Julius Bergmann, 88th Overall
Ondrej Kase, 91st Overall
Joe Hicketts, 105th Overall
Igor Shestyorkin, 161st Overall​


----------



## Langway

Washington selects Miles Gendron, D, Rivers/USHS.

MTL PM'd.


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

Montreal selects Swedish goalie Linus Soderstrom.

Will pm next GM


----------



## DanStewart

Minnesota has asked me to select for him *C Radel Fazleyev*, Calgary (WHL).

Toronto is up and will be PM'd


----------



## KeziaTML

The *Toronto Maple Leafs* select, from *FrÃ¶lunda J20* of *SuperElit*,

*Pierre Engvall*






1 - 14 : Nick Ritchie
3 - 75 : Edwin Minney
4 - 93 : Alexis Pepin
4 - 107 : Nelson Nogier
5 - 135 : Maxim Letunov
6 - 165 : Pierre Engvall

Next GM has been summoned​


----------



## DanStewart

Minnesota selects (via PM) *D Gavin Bayreuther*, St Lawrence (ECAC).

Next GM has been PM'd.


----------



## Dr VinnyBoombatz

The Arizona Coyotes with selection #167 take Luke Philp

2014 Draft:
Rd 1 - Robby Fabbri - C
Rd 2 - John Queeneville - LW
Rd 3 - Tyson Baillie - C
Rd 5 - Brett Lernout - D
Rd 6 - Luke Philp - C

PM'd Joey Bones (NY Rangers)


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 168th pick the Rangers are proud to select from the Kootenay Ice of the WHL, defenseman Rinat Valiev.







1 (18) D: Julius Honka
2 (48) RW: Vladislav Kamenev
2 (56) D: Josh Jacobs
4 (117) C: Anders Bjork
5 (144) LW: Daniel Muzito-Bagenda
5 (147) C: Axel Holmstrom
6 (159) G: Elvis Merzlikins
6 (168) D: Rinat Valiev


----------



## stayinalive

With the 169th Overall Pick the Minnesota Wild are proud to select

....from the Calgary Hitmen * Travis Sanheim *








 Picks

Brycen Martin, 22nd Overall
Nikolay Goldobin, 34th Overall
Vladimir Tkachyov, 78th Overall
Julius Bergmann, 88th Overall
Ondrej Kase, 91st Overall
Joe Hicketts, 105th Overall
Igor Shestyorkin, 161st Overall
Radel Fazleyev, 164th Overall
Gavin Bayreuther, 166th Overall
Travis Sanheim, 169th Overall​


----------



## DanStewart

Nice pick...


----------



## Jamie Benn

select *Luke Ripley* from the Powell River Kings of the BCHL


----------



## Prussian_Blue

Montreal's 12 hours has expired.

 are awarded D Matthew Berkovitz (_Ashwaubenon HS, Wisconsin_), the highest-ranked player (78th North America) remaining.

Tampa has been notified that they are now on the clock.


----------



## DanStewart

Tampa Bay has missed their time and are awarded *RW David Kampf *of Chomutov in the Czech Republic.

Detroit is up next.


----------



## DanStewart

With the 173rd pick, Detroit selects from the Barrie Colts of the OHL *LW Andrew Mangiapane*.

Next GM has been PM'd.


----------



## Stud Muffin

Select Damir Sharipzyanov of Owen Sound


----------



## Harbessix

Sharks are pleased to select, from Lukko, LW Joni Nikko

PMed Prussian_Blue


----------



## Prussian_Blue

With the *176th* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the ST. LOUIS BLUES are pleased to select, from _les Tigres de Victoriaville_ of the QMJHL, center JAN MANDAT.






The Los Angeles Kings are on the clock, and have been notified.




*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthday​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|26|Anthony DeAngelo|
D/R​
|
5' 10.75​
|
175 lbs​
|
10-24-95​
|Sarnia (OHL)
*2*
|32|Ryan Macinnis|
C/L​
|
6' 03.50​
|
185 lbs​
|
02-14-96​
|Kitchener (OHL)
*3*
|65|Ville Husso|
G/L​
|
6' 03.00​
|
205 lbs​
|
02-06-95​
|HIFK Helsinki (
_Liiga_
)
*3*
|86|Juho Lammikko|
RW/L​
|
6' 02.50​
|
189 lbs​
|
01-29-96​
|Ã„ssÃ¤t Pori (
_Liiga_
)
*4*
|112|Alexander Sharov|
LW/L​
|
6' 02.00​
|
187 lbs​
|
11-05-95​
|CSKA 2 (RUS Jr)
*4*
|113|William Lagesson|
D/L​
|
6' 02.00​
|
196 lbs​
|
02-22-96​
|Frolunda (SWE Jr)
*5*
|123|Cameron Darcy|
C/R​
|
6' 00.00​
|
185 lbs​
|
03-02-94​
|Cape Breton (QMJHL)
*5*
|125|Luc Snuggerud|
D/L​
|
6' 00.25​
|
180 lbs​
|
09-18-95​
|Eden Prairie (MN HS)
*5*
|143|Steven Spinner|
RW/R​
|
5' 11.50​
|
196 lbs​
|
12-15-95​
|Eden Prairie (MN HS)
*6*
|158|Josh Wesley|
D/R​
|
6' 02.50​
|
194 lbs​
|
04-09-96​
|Plymouth (OHL)
*6*
|176|Jan Mandat|
C/L​
|
5' 11.50​
|
196 lbs​
|
11-18-95​
|Victoriaville (QMJHL)
*7*
|203||||||
*7*
|206||||||


----------



## ManByng

the  are pleased to select....from the Edmonton Oil Kings of the WHL....* F Edgars Kulda*

next GM PM'd.


----------



## DMaz16

^ damn nice pick


----------



## YEGJuniorFan

The Florida Panthers are proud to select, from the Penticton Vee's of the BCHL defenseman *Brett Beauvais*.

Next GM notified.


----------



## rmartin65

The Pittsburgh Penguins select Jake Evans, C/RW, from the St. Michael's Buzzers of the OJHL. 

I will PM the next GM.


----------



## David Strorm

Calgary selects Jack Ramsay.


----------



## David Strorm

Do we auto next?


----------



## Velociraptor

*Kevin Labanc, RW, Barrie (OHL)*






didn't receive a PM.


----------



## DanStewart

ControlPuck said:


> Calgary selects Jack Ramsay.




Make sure you PM the next GM please.


----------



## Joey Moss

Edmonton selects G Ty Edmonds.


----------



## David Strorm

Calgary selects Mattias Norstebo.


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 184th pick the Rangers select out of Linkoping J20 from the SuperElit league, center Leon Bristedt.







1 (18) D: Julius Honka
2 (48) RW: Vladislav Kamenev
2 (56) D: Josh Jacobs
4 (117) C: Anders Bjork
5 (144) LW: Daniel Muzito-Bagenda
5 (147) C: Axel Holmstrom
6 (159) G: Elvis Merzlikins
6 (168) D: Rinat Valiev
7 (184) C: Leon Bristedt


----------



## ManByng

the  select...from North Bay of the OHL....*D Kyle Wood*

next GM PM'd.


----------



## Joe Hallenback

Winnipeg Jets select from the Edmonton Oil Kings Brandon Baddock


----------



## Tecumseh

The Nashville Predators are proud to cap off their picks in this year's entry draft with the selection of Thomas Ebbing of the BIG10's Michigan State.


----------



## BeauportHarfangs

With the 188th selection in the 2014 NHL draft, the Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select... from the Ottawa 67's of the OHL, Defenseman Alexis Lintuniemi.

Carolina Hurricanes:
8. LW Brendan Perlini
38. RW Oskar Lindblom
68. G Kaapo Kahkonen
98. LW Justin Kirkland
110. C Pavel Kraskovsky
188. LD Alexis Lintuniemi. 

Next team has been PM'd


----------



## Prussian_Blue

Cheektowaga said:


> With the 188th selection in the 2014 NHL draft, the Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select... from the Ottawa 67's of the OHL, Defenseman Alexis Lintuniemi.




Boy, did his stock drop... IIRC, he was considered one of the better Import players coming in to the CHL from Europe in the pre-season.


----------



## DMaz16

The Dallas Stars conclude their draft by selecting from the Sherwood Park Crusaders of the Alberta Junior Hockey League​
Nicholas Jones​



Dallas Stars Picks
Round 1 (9) - Haydn Fleury (D) - Red Deer Rebels (WHL)
Round 2 (39) - Chase De Leo (C) - Portland Winterhawks (WHL)
Round 3 (69) - Jacob Middleton (D) - Ottawa 67's (OHL)
Round 3 (82) - Dysin Mayo (D) - Edmonton Oil Kings (WHL)
Round 5 (129) - Austin Poganski (RW) - Tri-City Storm (USHL)
Round 6 (153) - Vladislav Gavrikov (D) - Lokomotiv Yaroslavl (MHL)
Round 7 (189) - Nicholas Jones (C) - Sherwood Park Crusaders (AJHL)


----------



## DMaz16

PM'd Sindiggy


----------



## Dr VinnyBoombatz

The Arizona Coyotes select from across the pond: August Gunnarsson - LW

PM'd puckguy11

2014 Draft:
Rd 1 - Robby Fabbri - C
Rd 2 - John Queeneville - LW
Rd 3 - Tyson Baillie - C
Rd 5 - Brett Lernout - D
Rd 6 - Luke Philp - C
Rd 7 - August Gunnarsson - LW


----------



## DanStewart

Since the Ottawa Senators (puckguy11) has been a no show he is auto'd *LW Dylan Sadowy* of Saginaw of the OHL.

Washington has been PM'd.


----------



## rmartin65

Cup said:


> Since the Ottawa Senators (puckguy11) has been a no show he is auto'd *D Miles Gendron* of Rivers Academy.
> 
> Washington has been PM'd.




Drafted at 162


----------



## Langway

IINM Dylan Sadowy, LW, Saginaw/OHL is the next highest ranked NA player according to CS so Sadowy to OTT.

Washington selects Dylan Malmquist, LW, Edina/USHS.

R1 (12): C Jared McCann, Sault Ste Marie/OHL
R2 (42): G Thatcher Demko, Boston College/NCAA
R3 (72): D Johnathan MacLeod, US NTDP
R4 (102): LW Shane Gersich, US NTDP
R4 (120): D Jake Walman, Toronto Jr. Canadiens/OJHL
R5 (132): RW Darby Llewellyn, Kitchener/OHL
R6 (162): D Miles Gendron, Rivers/USHS
R7 (192): LW Dylan Malmquist, Edina/USHS


----------



## DanStewart

Detroit is happy to select *D Kelly Summers *of Carleton Place in the CCHL.

Next GM will be PM'd momentarily.


----------



## DanStewart

Columbus has missed their pick so they are awarded from Liberec's under-20 squad *D Filip Pyrochta.*

Next GM has been pm'd.


----------



## KeziaTML

Thanks Cup. I was up next and didn't want to award someone as that could be considered a conflict of interest. Picking soon.


----------



## KeziaTML

The *Toronto Maple Leafs* select, from the *Brandon Wheat Kings* of the *WHL*,

*Richard Nejezchleb*






1 - 14 : Nick Ritchie
3 - 75 : Edwin Minney
4 - 93 : Alexis Pepin
4 - 107 : Nelson Nogier
5 - 135 : Maxim Letunov
6 - 165 : Pierre Engvall
7 - 195 : Richard Nejezchleb

Next GM has been summoned​


----------



## KeziaTML

dingbathero has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## dingbathero

KeziaTML said:


> dingbathero has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.




No I haven't, just have 2 infractions for 'offensive' wording to some hyper sensitive fans.


----------



## KeziaTML

Well, that's just what I was told when I tried to PM you.


----------



## dingbathero

The  are taking Salmon Arm Silverbacks forward, Alex Gillies, with the 196th pick in this years draft.


----------



## dingbathero

Can someone PM the next GM, I don't have that feature anymore, please and thanks.


----------



## Dr VinnyBoombatz

The Arizona Coyotes select from across the pond, Eetu Sopanen

PM'd: Joey Bones

2014 Draft:
Rd 1 - Robby Fabbri - C
Rd 2 - John Queeneville - LW
Rd 3 - Tyson Baillie - C
Rd 5 - Brett Lernout - D
Rd 6 - Luke Philp - C
Rd 7 - August Gunnarsson - LW
Rd 7 - Eetu Sopanen - D


----------



## stayinalive

With the 198th Overall Pick the Minnesota Wild are proud to select

....from Skelleftea, Sweden * Viktor Arvidsson *








 Picks

Brycen Martin, 22nd Overall
Nikolay Goldobin, 34th Overall
Vladimir Tkachyov, 78th Overall
Julius Bergmann, 88th Overall
Ondrej Kase, 91st Overall
Joe Hicketts, 105th Overall
Igor Shestyorkin, 161st Overall
Radel Fazleyev, 164th Overall
Gavin Bayreuther, 166th Overall
Travis Sanheim, 169th Overall
Viktor Arvidsson, 198th Overall​


----------



## stayinalive

With the 199th Overall Pick the Minnesota Wild are proud to select

....from the Everett Silvertips * Ivan Nikolishin *








 Picks

Brycen Martin, 22nd Overall
Nikolay Goldobin, 34th Overall
Vladimir Tkachyov, 78th Overall
Julius Bergmann, 88th Overall
Ondrej Kase, 91st Overall
Joe Hicketts, 105th Overall
Igor Shestyorkin, 161st Overall
Radel Fazleyev, 164th Overall
Gavin Bayreuther, 166th Overall
Travis Sanheim, 169th Overall
Viktor Arvidsson, 198th Overall
Ivan Nikolishin, 199th Overall​


----------



## Prussian_Blue

Sindiggy said:


> The Arizona Coyotes select from across the pond, Eetu Sopanen




Good pick... he was on my radar.


----------



## Jamie Benn

select *GK - Coleman Vollrath*


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

Montreal selects Alexander Falconer


----------



## ResilientBeast

Sergei Boikov, D Drummondville


----------



## Prussian_Blue

With the *203rd* selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the ST. LOUIS BLUES are pleased to select, from Shawinigan of the QMJHL, center KRIS HODGE.

Colorado is on the clock, and has been notified.


----------



## Stud Muffin

Select Dexter Weber


----------



## DanStewart

With our last selection Detroit selects centre *Charley Graaskamp *from Sault Ste. Marie of the OHL.

*Detroit's 2014 NHL Draft:*
28. C Dylan Larkin, USNTDP U18 (USHL)
31. C Nick Schmaltz, Green Bay (USHL)
43. D Jack Dougherty, USNTDP U18 (USHL)
61. G Mason MacDonald, Charlottetown (QMJHL)
73. RW Nick Magyar, Kitchener (OHL)
79. D Blake Siebenaler, Niagara (OHL)
118. D Andreas Englund, Djurgarden J20 (SuperElit)
133. D Olivier Leblanc, Saint John (QMJHL)
151. C Tyler Sheehy, Waterloo (USHL)
173. LW Andrew Mangiapane, Barrie (OHL)
193. D Kelly Summers, Carleton Place (CCHL)
205. C Charley Graaskamp, Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)

Focusing on value picks over team need or trends and player style in this draft due to the lack of depth and high end talent available this year. To put it in Baseball terms my goal coming in was to take multiple swings in hopes of a couple base hits instead of trying for the one big homerun swing. Had fun guys and thanks to all who made this a priority in their day over the past month plus. We'll do it again next year.


----------



## Prussian_Blue

With the *206th* selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, their final pick in this year's draft, the ST. LOUIS BLUES are pleased to select, hailing from Florissant, Missouri and playing for the Topeka Roadrunners of the NAHL, goaltender DREW VOGLER.

Thanks to Cup for hosting this draft, and for all of his hard work in keeping it running.

The New York Rangers are on the clock, and have been notified.


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 207th pick and to close off our portion of the draft, the Rangers select from Blainville-Boisbriand of the QMJHL, right winger Nikita Jevpalovs.







1 (18) D: Julius Honka
2 (48) RW: Vladislav Kamenev
2 (56) D: Josh Jacobs
4 (117) C: Anders Bjork
5 (144) LW: Daniel Muzito-Bagenda
5 (147) C: Axel Holmstrom
6 (159) G: Elvis Merzlikins
6 (168) D: Rinat Valiev
7 (184) C: Leon Bristedt
7 (207) RW: Nikita Jevpalovs

Thank you Cup again for putting this together, I had a blast doing this


----------



## PricerStopDaPuck

Chicago BlackHawks are proud to select from the Swift Current Broncos Eetu Laurikainen


----------



## rmartin65

The Pittsburgh Penguins select Justin Gutierrez, C, from the Tri-City Americans of the WHL 

I will PM the next GM.

EDIT- Can't send him a PM, get the box is full message.


----------



## rmartin65

Well, my selections are over with. Here is my draft, let me know what you think!

1.29) Adrian Kempe, LW, MoDo, 6â€™1â€ 187 lbs, L

Trade: Letang, Sutter, and Glass for Pacioretty, McGinn, Pick No. 54

2.54) Clark Bishop, C, Cape Breton, 5â€™11â€ 183 lbs, L

3.89) Jaden Lindo, RW, Owen Sound, 6â€™1â€ 203 lbs, R

4.119) Hunter Smith, RW, Oshawa, 6â€™6â€ 208 lbs, R

5.149) Neal Pionk, D, Sioux City, 5â€™11â€ 170 lbs, R

5.150) Ryan Mantha, D, Indiana Ice, 6â€™5â€ 225 lbs, R

6.179) Jake Evans, C/RW, St. Michaelâ€™s, 6â€™ 172 lbs, R

7.209) Justin Gutierrez, C, Tri-City, 6â€™4â€ 185 lbs, L

By the way, I want to give a shout-out to Cups. Thanks for hosting this thing.


----------



## stayinalive

rmartin65 said:


> Well, my selections are over with. Here is my draft, let me know what you think!
> 
> 1.29) Adrian Kempe, LW, MoDo, 6â€™1â€ 187 lbs, L
> 
> Trade: Letang, Sutter, and Glass for Pacioretty, McGinn, Pick No. 54
> 
> 2.54) Clark Bishop, C, Cape Breton, 5â€™11â€ 183 lbs, L
> 
> 3.89) Jaden Lindo, RW, Owen Sound, 6â€™1â€ 203 lbs, R
> 
> 4.119) Hunter Smith, RW, Oshawa, 6â€™6â€ 208 lbs, R
> 
> 5.149) Neal Pionk, D, Sioux City, 5â€™11â€ 170 lbs, R
> 
> 5.150) Ryan Mantha, D, Indiana Ice, 6â€™5â€ 225 lbs, R
> 
> 6.179) Jake Evans, C/RW, St. Michaelâ€™s, 6â€™ 172 lbs, R
> 
> 7.209) Justin Gutierrez, C, Tri-City, 6â€™4â€ 185 lbs, L
> 
> By the way, I want to give a shout-out to Cups. Thanks for hosting this thing.




As a pens fan I would be happy as larry if we get Kempe that late in the 1st round. Not really a fan of the Letang trade though. Bishop and Lindo are two solid picks. While Smith has nice size and some potential, I feel he went a little to early. Pionk is a meh kind of pick. He is relatively high in the CSS Rankings, but I am not all that big on USHL players. Mantha is a pick I really like, same for Evans. Gutierrez is very raw and a big project, but it is also a 7th rounder...


----------



## rmartin65

stayinalive said:


> As a pens fan I would be happy as larry if we get Kempe that late in the 1st round. Not really a fan of the Letang trade though. Bishop and Lindo are two solid picks. While Smith has nice size and some potential, I feel he went a little to early. Pionk is a meh kind of pick. He is relatively high in the CSS Rankings, but I am not all that big on USHL players. Mantha is a pick I really like, same for Evans. Gutierrez is very raw and a big project, but it is also a 7th rounder...




Thanks for the feedback- if you post your completed draft, I will return the favor.

In defense of the Letang trade- I think that Letang is replaceable. I am more than happy going into 2014/15 with a d corps of Martin/Scuds/Maatta/Niskanen/Bortz/Despres/Dumo. Maybe sign a cheap veteran 3rd pairing guy if you don't feel comfortable there. Getting Patches fills Sid's LW for years at a very nice cap hit. McGinn becomes a middle 6 guy with secondary scoring ability and grit. With the cap savings from the deal and the rising cap, I think we could afford a nice 3rd line C.

In defense of the Smith pick- Yeah, I was torn there. But its a late 4th, and the upside is pretty enticing. 

As for Pionk- I was looking for a Shero-type defender, and I think Pionk fits the bill. Probably my least favorite pick of the draft though.

Gutierrez is a dark-horse pick of mine. Great size and willing to use it, athletic, and shows some offensive chops. Definitely a long-term guy, but I think he could be a nice pick-up.


----------



## stayinalive

So  have finished their draft.

Had 12 picks. Lots of smaller talented players, which have a high upside. Not really happy with the lack of size among the forwards (out of 6 forwards non is taller then 6 foot). I was targeting Nejezchleb in the 7th, but when he was gone there really was not a tall forward I liked so I went with Arvidsson and Nikolishin. The fact that I drafted 5 russians is definitely a coincidence.

Brycen Martin, 22nd Overall
Nikolay Goldobin, 34th Overall
Vladimir Tkachyov, 78th Overall
Julius Bergmann, 88th Overall
Ondrej Kase, 91st Overall
Joe Hicketts, 105th Overall
Igor Shestyorkin, 161st Overall
Radel Fazleyev, 164th Overall
Gavin Bayreuther, 166th Overall
Travis Sanheim, 169th Overall
Viktor Arvidsson, 198th Overall
Ivan Nikolishin, 199th Overall


----------



## rmartin65

stayinalive said:


> So  have finished their draft.
> 
> Had 12 picks. Lots of smaller talented players, which have a high upside. Not really happy with the lack of size among the forwards (out of 6 forwards non is taller then 6 foot). I was targeting Nejezchleb in the 7th, but when he was gone there really was not a tall forward I liked so I went with Arvidsson and Nikolishin. The fact that I drafted 5 russians is definitely a coincidence.
> 
> Brycen Martin, 22nd Overall
> Nikolay Goldobin, 34th Overall
> Vladimir Tkachyov, 78th Overall
> Julius Bergmann, 88th Overall
> Ondrej Kase, 91st Overall
> Joe Hicketts, 105th Overall
> Igor Shestyorkin, 161st Overall
> Radel Fazleyev, 164th Overall
> Gavin Bayreuther, 166th Overall
> Travis Sanheim, 169th Overall
> Viktor Arvidsson, 198th Overall
> Ivan Nikolishin, 199th Overall




Two things I notice right off the bat- you like your upside picks, and you like your Euros!

I dig this draft, though. The size is a concern, but you have some guys here that, if they develop well, have some real potential. Getting Tkachyov in the 3rd is incredible value- one of the most offensively talented players in the draft. Goldobin in the second is also really good value.

As for reaches, I think Bergmann could have been taken later. And Arvidsson could probably just have been signed as a UDFA (though I realize that this mock does not do that).


----------



## EON

surprised no one took Devin Williams


----------



## Dr VinnyBoombatz

Surprised no one took Julien Pelletier 18g 18a 36pts and is 5'11''

I was going to pick him with my last Rd 7 pick, but I wanted to pick up the big fin


----------



## DanStewart

Since Philly has not made their last pick in a couple days and to give this mock some closure, Philadelphia selects centre *Julien Pelletier *from Cape Breton with the last pick in the 2014 NHL Draft.


Good job to all who stuck with this thing and we will do another one next season.


----------



## dingbathero

Sorry. Forgot about this and my inbox is messed becusee of infractions in the board. Lol

Would have taken Silas Makokis playing with the saddle lake warriors in ajhl


----------



## nucker11

This is awesome. is another draft happening?


----------



## edguy

nucker11 said:


> This is awesome. is another draft happening?




http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1647977

Here's one here I hope you join! They are really fun


----------

